# AW: Vorsicht Handybesitzer: Teure Spam-Nachrichten über WAP



## Computerkolbin (17 Dezember 2006)

_*Fortsetzung von*_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44486
_*abgetrennt*_

Ich habe die Wap-Nachrichten sofort gelöscht, und trotzdem buchen die alle 2 Wochen 2,99 ab.Und man hat keine Chance, des Abo zu kündigen. Echt cool!!


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2006)

Aber man kann den WAP-Nachrichtendienst bei seinem Provider sperren lassen (einschl. GRPS) und entzieht damit die Grundlage der Abrechnung, da der Dienst damit nicht verfügbar ist / genutzt wird.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 Dezember 2006)

Computerkolbin schrieb:


> Ich habe die Wap-Nachrichten sofort gelöscht, und trotzdem buchen die alle 2 Wochen 2,99 ab.Und man hat keine Chance, des Abo zu kündigen. Echt cool!!


Zur Kündigung in diesem Fall erst mal "STOP SPLASH" an 88044 senden. Wenn Du Dir sicher bist, bewusst kein Abo eingegangen zu sein, würde ich über ein weiteres Vorgehen nachzudenken. Z.B. Beschwerde bei Bundesnetzagentur, Widerspruch der Beiträge beim Mobilfunk-Betreiber, Anzeige wg. Betrugs, Beschwerde bei der Wettbewerbszentrale wegen unlauterer Werbung... Und halt das Forum auf dem Laufenden, wenn Du irgendetwas in dieser Hinsicht unternimmst.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 Dezember 2006)

Ach ja, kannst Du Dich erinnern, wie der Zauber aussah? Meinem Kenntnisstand wurde per WAP Push eine Nachricht versendet, die auf folgende WAP Seiten verlinkte. Auch wenn aus diesen Screenshots eigentlich klar ersichtlich wird, dass es sich um den Abschluss eines Abos handelt, kann dies z.B. wg. fehlerhafter Darstellung auf dem Handy völlig anders ausgesehen haben.

Als Screenshots hier einmal die bespammte Web-Adresse, mit einem WAP Browser aufgerufen, der ein Handy simuliert.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Dezember 2006)

GRATIS Klingeltöne!
Handyspiele! Wallpaper!
Von: hxxp://dexl.widelive.com

Ich werde mich hüten, da auf "Gehe zu" zu drücken.


----------



## Computerkolbin (18 Dezember 2006)

Hab mit der angegebenen Nummer das Abo gestoppt(ist schon interessant, wie schwer es ist, die Stop.Nr. rauszubekommen!!).Man stelle sich vor, dass man keinen Zugriff auf das Internet und Hilfe-Foren hätte...
Laut meiner Handyrechnung ist ersichtlich ,dass ich keine WAP kosten hatte bei Erhalt der SMS und der Dienstmitteilung.Schaun mer mal, ob jetzt "Frieden" herrscht.Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe:-D


----------



## Computerkolbin (21 Dezember 2006)

Nachdem ich das Abo ,wie oben erwähnt, gekündigt habe,bekomme ich mindestens 2 und höchstens 4 SMS täglich, die , um es nett auszudrücken, mich zum xxxx auffordern. Absender ist meist eine Kurzwahlnr. wie 83083 o.ä.
Seltsamerweise bekomme ich die SMS erst seit der Abo-Kündigung!!?? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Heikeline (15 Januar 2007)

Computerkolbin schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Abo ,wie oben erwähnt, gekündigt habe,bekomme ich mindestens 2 und höchstens 4 SMS täglich, die , um es nett auszudrücken, mich zum xxxx auffordern. Absender ist meist eine Kurzwahlnr. wie 83083 o.ä.
> Seltsamerweise bekomme ich die SMS erst seit der Abo-Kündigung!!?? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?



Ich habe heute auch 3 SMS hintereinander bekommen. Vorher noch nie was von Dienstmitteilung gehört. Ich dachte, eine Nachricht von meinem neuen Handyanbieter. Ich habe sofort unterbrochen und hoffe, es ist noch keine Verbindung zustande gekommen. Muss man, bevor es zu einer Verbindung kommt, etwas bestätigen??

Gruß
Heikeline


----------



## Computerkolbin (15 Januar 2007)

Ich habe auch nur die SMS und die Dienstmitteilungen gelöscht und nixxxx abgerufen und die haben mir trotzdem 2,99 pro Dienstmitteilung abgebucht!Die SMS nach Kündigung des ABOs mit dem Schw....Inhalt haben nach ca. 2 Wochen von alleine aufgehört. Am besten totstellen.


----------



## Heikeline (24 Januar 2007)

*Dienstmitteilung*

Hallo,

am 15.1.2007 bekam ich 3 Dienstmitteilungen auf mein Handy. Hatte diesen Ausdruck noch nie gehört. Da ich seit dem 13.1. bei einem neuen Handyanbieter bin, dachte ich, es ist eine Mitteilung des neuen Anbieters. Unbedarft habe ich auf OK gedrückt und sofort hat sich eine Internetverbindung hergestellt. Diese habe ich sofort abgebrochen und alle Einstellungen im Handy so vorgenommen, dass eine Verbindung nicht mehr möglich ist.
Heute schaue ich auf meine Handyrechnung, wurden am 22.1. schon wieder 2,99€ belastet. Der Übeltäter ist " Burda Wireless GmbH".
Was kann ich tun??

Gruß Heikeline


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Dienstmitteilung*



Heikeline schrieb:


> am 15.1.2007 bekam ich 3 Dienstmitteilungen auf mein Handy. Hatte diesen Ausdruck noch nie gehört. e


ich auch nicht, aber es gibt jede Menge, die genauso verblüfft/verärgert darüber sind
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12707
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Dienstmitteilung&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

hier eine  "Betriebsanleutung"
ht*p://www.cityexperience.net/site/?id=17&locale=de


> Was ist eine "Dienstmitteilung"?
> 
> In GSM-Netzen können von Diensteanbietern Meldungen an einzelne Mobilteilnehmer geschickt werden. Diese Meldungen enthalten eine Internet-Adresse, über die dann auf weitere Inhalte zugegriffen werden kann. Diese Meldung heisst im Deutschen "Dienstmitteilung", im Englischen "Service Information". Da der Dienst in der Fachsprache "WAP Push" heisst, spechen einige auch von "WAP Push"-Mitteilungen. Sie werden in der Regel als SMS versandt.
> ......
> ...


----------



## Heikeline (24 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Handy natürlich sofort durchstöbert und alle Dienste diesbezüglich gesperrt.
Am 22.1., also der Tag der 2. Belastung habe ich das Handy definitiv nicht benutzt.
Wie kann ich diese unberechtigten Abbuchungen verhindern??.

Gruß Heikeline


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2007)

Heikeline schrieb:


> Wie kann ich diese unberechtigten Abbuchungen verhindern??.


mangels eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur auf die allgemeinen Ratschläge von TSCoreNinja verweisen


TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> würde ich über ein weiteres Vorgehen nachzudenken. Z.B. Beschwerde bei Bundesnetzagentur, Widerspruch der Beiträge beim Mobilfunk-Betreiber, Anzeige wg. Betrugs, Beschwerde bei der Wettbewerbszentrale wegen unlauterer Werbung...


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2007)

...zusätzlich sollte es von Vorteil sein (wenn man den Dienst nicht nutzt) GSM bei seinem Provider abschalten zu lassen. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass O² das im Programm hat und nehme an, die anderen Provider auch.
Allerdings löst das hier nicht das ursächliche Problem, da angenommen werden kann, dass hier ein wiederkehrendes Abo eingesetzt worden ist. Die Kosten könnten damit jeden Monat auf der Rechnung stehen, solange das Problem nicht gekündigt oder anderweitig abgestellt worden ist.


----------



## Heikeline (24 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe sofort Beschwerde bei der Wettbewerbszentrale eingelegt und bei meinem Handyanbieter Einspruch eingelegt. Auch an "Burda Wireless GmbH" habe ich eine E-Mail geschrieben, sie sollen die Abbuchungen sofort einstellen.

Gruß Heikeline


----------



## Heikeline (24 Januar 2007)

Heikeline schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe sofort Beschwerde bei der Wettbewerbszentrale eingelegt und bei meinem Handyanbieter Einspruch eingelegt. Auch an "Burda Wireless GmbH" habe ich eine E-Mail geschrieben, sie sollen die Abbuchungen sofort einstellen.
> 
> Gruß Heikeline



Ich habe jetzt mit Burda Wireless telefoniert. Eine nette Dame gab Auskunft, ich hätte schon seit Juni 2006 ein Abo laufen, das aber wegen meiner damaligen Prepaidkarte nicht belastet werden konnte. Sie sagte, es würde wöchentlich abgebucht, wäre aber ab sofort gekündigt. Umgehend kam auch eine SMS mit der Kündigungsbestätigung. Hoffen wir, dass jetzt Ruhe ist.

Gruß Heikeline


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2007)

Heikeline schrieb:


> Eine nette Dame gab Auskunft, ich hätte schon seit Juni 2006 ein Abo laufen, das aber wegen meiner damaligen Prepaidkarte nicht belastet werden konnte.


Das erklärt zwar die Beträge, aber erklärt es denn, wie du dir das eingefangen haben könntest?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

Heikeline schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mit Burda Wireless telefoniert. Eine nette Dame gab Auskunft, ich hätte schon seit Juni 2006 ein Abo laufen, das aber wegen meiner damaligen Prepaidkarte nicht belastet werden konnte. Sie sagte, es würde wöchentlich abgebucht, wäre aber ab sofort gekündigt. Umgehend kam auch eine SMS mit der Kündigungsbestätigung. Hoffen wir, dass jetzt Ruhe ist.
> 
> Gruß Heikeline



Moin,

hatte da gerade auch angerufen. Da war ne nette Dame dran die alles sofort gestoppt hat und das geld was dafür in Rechnung gestellt wurde wird mir auch wieder erstattet.
Zu der Frage wo Sie meine Nummer her hätten sagte man mir die hätten sie von einer englischen Firma Namens Thedatapartnership. Netterweise hat man mir auch eine E-mail adr.gegeben. Die lautet [...].
Werde mal versuchen da was zu erreichen da eigentlich mein "NETTER Anbieter" meine Nr. nicht rausgeben dürfte.

mfg

_[Unbekannte Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Ein genervter (23 Februar 2007)

Hier kam heute auch so eine Dienstmitteilung an....

Mit dem betreten der WAP-Seite/Link ist aber noch kein Abo abgeschlossen worden oder ? erst wenn ein Klingelton runtergeladen wurde nehm ich an ?!

Ich werde mich sonst hüten und eine SMS an den Verein schicken, wenn dann Terror-SMS kommen...

Die erste Meldung im Netz von dem Verein ist von November.....warum hat man das noch nicht gestoppt ? 

Ein genervter


----------



## sascha (23 Februar 2007)

> warum hat man das noch nicht gestoppt ?



Wer ist "man"?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2007)

wer ist man?

Vielleicht die Schweden?
http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/printthread.php?threadid=599688
http://www.cint.se/debatt//ShowPostFlat.aspx?PostID=19572

Vielleicht die Engländer?
http://www.freenfo.net/mobile/archive/index-t-61901.html

Vielleicht die Australier?
http://www.aussie3g.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=128038
http://whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/650349.html
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/510022.html


oder doch wieder wir in Deutschland?


----------



## Ein genervter (23 Februar 2007)

Naja....die Handy-Provider ?!!

Eine "Dienstmitteilung" kann doch eigentlich nur von nem Handy-Provider gesendet werden....wie z.B. Vodafone mit irgendwelchen GPRS/WAP Einstellungen...oder Nokia mit Einstellungen...etc...

Oder kann das etwa jeder ? Mit welchem Programm ? Das geht ja mal garnicht....

So etwas hat als SMS oder so zu kommen....

Ein genervter


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2007)

Ich vermute, dass "Dienstmitteilung" eine schlechte Übersetzung von "Service Message" ist
siehe auch die australische Diskussion
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/510022.html


----------



## Ein genervter (24 Februar 2007)

Soo....gestern die kam aufs Handy meiner Freundin, vorhin ist die Selbe auf meinem Handy eingetrudelt..Beides Vodafone..

Also macht es nun bei Vodafone die Runde....

Ein genervter


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe seit Anfang Februar 2007 das gleiche Problem.
Ich vermut, dass ich mir den Mist beim versenden einer kostenlosen SMS aus dem Internet eingefangen habe. Wer der Anbieter war, weiß ich leider nicht mehr. (Bin manchmal einfach zu gutgläubig).
Ich habe dann beim Kundenservice von Burda Wireless unter der Nummer 0180 555 58 55 angerufen. Die hatten den Punkt schon auf ihrer Bandansage drauf und man konnte den Dienst sofort löschen. Ich habe auch promt eine Bestätigung aufs Handy bekommen. 
Ich hoffe, dass damit alle erledigt ist. Leider muss ich mir 3 x die 2,99€ ans Bein binden. Die Dienstmitteilungen habe ich zum Glück nicht geöffnet.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2007)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber man kann den WAP-Nachrichtendienst bei seinem Provider sperren lassen (einschl. GRPS) und entzieht damit die Grundlage der Abrechnung, da der Dienst damit nicht verfügbar ist / genutzt wird.



soll das nen witz sein ? viele brauchen gbrs und so für andere dinge da  kann man dann die nicht sperren lassen !


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2007)

Wer sperren will, soll sperren  können, niemand wird dazu gezwungen. Beim nächsten Post Gehirn einschalten. (falls  vorhanden)


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2007)

...dem ist kaum was hinzu zu fügen. Nur eines noch: wer ausschließlich mit seinem Mobilfunkgerät telefonieren oder SMSen will, braucht kein GRPS und auch keine Datendienste.


----------



## Heiko (7 April 2007)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...dem ist kaum was hinzu zu fügen. Nur eines noch: wer ausschließlich mit seinem Mobilfunkgerät telefonieren oder SMSen will, braucht kein GRPS und auch keine Datendienste.


Was viele nicht wissen: SMS geht ohne GPRS, MMS setzen GPRS voraus.


----------



## bleifrei (7 April 2007)

Hallo, 
habe heute auch eine Dienstmitteilung von dexl.widelive.com bekommen, habe zum Glück nicht auf "Gehe zu" gedrückt und habe mir erst die Informationen also den Absender angeschaut un diesen in einer Suchmaschine eingegeben. Somit bin ich zu diesem Forum gelangt und auch zu dieser Seite--->  ht*p://www.splashmobile.com/de/contact.php
Vielleicht hilft es euch weiter. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass ich keine Rechnung von denen bekomme.
Mfg


______________________
Jeder dumme Junge kann einen Käfer zertreten, aber alle Professoren der Welt können keinen herstellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2007)

Habe heute eine Dienstmitteilung über kostenlose Klingeltöne usw. erhalten und mir natürlich einen Gratisklingelton heruntergeladen.
BINGO - und kurze Zeit später hatte ich die Bestätigung über mein Abo.
Super habe ich gedacht - ... und wie wirst Du den [...] wieder los?

Lange Worte - kurzer Sinn.

Es geht wiefolgt:
Ruft die Nummer 01805 [ ***]  an und wartet bis ihr einen menschlichen Partner ans andere Ende des Telefons bekommt.
Das geht relativ schnell.
Dem sagt ihr eure Handynummer und dass ihr keine weiteren SPLASH-Dienste haben wollt und damit ist der Spuk vorbei.
Ihr bekommt dann noch eine Bestätigung per SMS und das war es dann!

Gruß Gerhard

_[Fäkalie entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ruft die Nummer 01805 *****  an


kannste mal erklären, warum man Geld ausgeben soll, um ungewollten Müll loszuwerden? 
01805 kosten nämlich Geld du Schlauberger


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2007)

... man gibt dann wenigstens nur noch einmal Geld aus und dann bin ich den Müll sofort los ...

Besser so noch einmal zahlen als ohne Ende!

Bye


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

wie wär´s denn den Müll erst gar nicht zu versenden? Wär das nicht eine  Idee? 
Mach dir da mal lieber Gedanken drüber oder aus welchem Lager kommst du ?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2007)

... so ist das eben!

Nur aus Fehlern lernt man!

Schuld sind aber nicht die, welche sehen wollen wer da was versendet, sondern die, welche dies in böswilliger, hinterhältiger und kostenverursachender Weise tun. Noch dazu unter falschem Namen und falschem Betreff.
Also sind das doch schon vorsätzliche kriminelle Handlungen mit der Absicht zu betrügen!
Dafür gibt es nur eine Strafe --------> die nächsten 10 Jahre trommeln!

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag für alle!


----------



## Mirulanda (12 April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich versuche schon geraume Zeit heraus zu finden, warum mein Guthaben einfach so verloren geht ohne dass ich irgendetwas mache. Seit einiger Zeit habe ich ein neues NokiaHandy, welches ich gebraucht gekauft habe und seit ich meine Prepaid-Karte in dieses Handy "plaziert" habe, geht mein Geld einfach so "flöten". Nun bekomme ich ständig irgendwelche Dienstmitteilungen und überlege nun ob es daran liegen könnte. Wisst ihr etwas? Und vor allem, wie ich diese Dienstmitteilungen irgendwie ausschalten kann. Hab schon bei Nokia nachgefragt und bei Vodafone. Leider konnte oder wollte mir keiner weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank schonmal, 
Mirulanda


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2007)

Ich kenne mich mit Handies leider wenig aus, aber wenn Guthaben einfach so flöten geht, besteht möglicherweise ein Abo. Nur: welches? Keine Ahnung, wie man das rauskriegen kann. Kann Vodafone da nichts zu sagen? Gibt es einen E(inzel)V(erbindungs)N(achweis) für prepaid?
Hier steht (wenn auch schon 2 Jahre alt), dass man bei Vodafone so was kriegen kann
http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/computer_telefon/meldung/1234689/1234689.html
Google gibt widersprüchliche Ergebnisse, was EVN und Vodafone (Callya) angeht.


----------



## Der Jurist (13 April 2007)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> IGibt es einen E(inzel)V(erbindungs)N(achweis) für prepaid? Hier steht (wenn auch schon 2 Jahre alt), dass man bei Vodafone so was kriegen kann http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/computer_telefon/meldung/1234689/1234689.html
> Google gibt widersprüchliche Ergebnisse, was EVN und Vodafone (Callya) angeht.


Bei margent ging das, also muss es bei rot eigentlich auch ....


----------



## osterhase (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: Dienstmitteilung*

Ich habe ein karten Handy und bekam abbuchungen von 2,99€ habe mir nichts dabei gedacht aber die Abzocke hörte nicht auf. Ich hbe bei Burda mein eHandynr. sperren lassen bin aber sofort an die nächste Nr. weitergeleitet worden.Meine Email an Burda und Eplus blieben bisher unbeantwortet.





Heikeline schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am 15.1.2007 bekam ich 3 Dienstmitteilungen auf mein Handy. Hatte diesen Ausdruck noch nie gehört. Da ich seit dem 13.1. bei einem neuen Handyanbieter bin, dachte ich, es ist eine Mitteilung des neuen Anbieters. Unbedarft habe ich auf OK gedrückt und sofort hat sich eine Internetverbindung hergestellt. Diese habe ich sofort abgebrochen und alle Einstellungen im Handy so vorgenommen, dass eine Verbindung nicht mehr möglich ist.
> Heute schaue ich auf meine Handyrechnung, wurden am 22.1. schon wieder 2,99€ belastet. Der Übeltäter ist " Burda Wireless GmbH".
> ...


----------



## osterhase (16 Juli 2007)

Hallo ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Alditalk. Habe bei Burda Wirelees meine Handynr.sperren lassen war %minuten später an eine neue Nr. weitergereicht.Von Burde bekomme ich keine Antwort. Auf die Antwort meines Netzbetreiberbers werde ich wohl auch ewig warten.


----------



## Winicjusz (1 August 2007)

*BURDA WIRELESS GMBH Bitte um Tel. Nummer*

Hallo,
bei wird wird nun auc abbgebucht. Kann mr jemand die Tel.Nummer zuschicken wo ich es stornieren kann? Bitte an die Email [...]

Danke !

Wini

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2007)

melde dich hier an und bitte um eine PN oder lese den ganzen Thread


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2007)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen (!) das gleiche Problem (1232034). Hatte mir Spiele von IPlay und Living Mobile runter geladen.
3d Autobahnraser
3d Planet Ride
3d Galaxy on Quest
Das waren die einzigen Male die ich mich ins Web eingewählt habe (Simyo).
Anfangs dachte ich an ein Versehen meinerseits, jetzt allerdings nicht mehr.
Habe den Internetzugang deaktiviert, trotzdem wird abgebucht. Regelmäßige sms über meinen zu niedrigen Kontostand (!) erreichen mich, wenn das Geld nicht mehr reicht. Humor haben Die.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Mich interressieren natürlich die Deaktivierung und auch ob es rechtliche Möglichkeiten gibt, denen was aufs Dach zu geben.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.
Gruß Roland
[......]

_Mailadresse gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2007)

Nokia:

Internet -> Einstellungen -> Einstellungen für Dienstmitteilungen -> Mitteilungsempfang "Aus"

Hilft Geld sparen!

Gruß an alle Geplünderten!


----------



## Angela (24 September 2007)

Mir geht das tierisch auf die Nerven. Vielen Dank für den Tipp - habe es gleich probiert




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nokia:
> 
> Internet -> Einstellungen -> Einstellungen für Dienstmitteilungen -> Mitteilungsempfang "Aus"
> 
> ...


----------



## nocommentx3 (8 Dezember 2007)

*1232111 Burda Wireless GmbH*

hey ihr da draußen !
ich brauche ganz DRINGEND eure hilfe
bei mir wird unregelmäßig geld vom handy abgezogen
ich weiß nicht mehr weiter !!!!!

ich bin echt am verzweifeln , was soll ich nur tun?! DANKE für antwort


----------



## Heiko (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: 1232111 Burda Wireless GmbH*



nocommentx3 schrieb:


> hey ihr da draußen !
> ich brauche ganz DRINGEND eure hilfe
> bei mir wird unregelmäßig geld vom handy abgezogen
> ich weiß nicht mehr weiter !!!!!
> ...


Kündige doch einfach Deine Abos.


----------



## saarschwenker (12 Februar 2008)

Gestern habe ich mal wieder bei vodafone angerufen, da die handyrechnung zu hoch war und siehe da, die nette dame sagte es hinge mit splashmobile zusammen und ich habe dann mal in die google suche und habe sofort diesen thread entdeckt.

Stinksauer war ich, da weder meine bessere hälfte noch ich irgendwelche abos von diesen splashleuten bestellt haben, weder wissentlich noch willentlich.

Böse Zungen sprechen von adressverkauf bzw. rufnummernverkauf....

sofort habe ich zwei schreiben sowohl an vodafone als auch splashmobile gefaxt...mal sehen ob es wirkt! 

:scherzkeks:


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2008)

Gerade in deinem Fall würde mich die Antwort von Splash interessieren. Hast du schon mal bei der Hotline angerufen und dir telefonisch erklären lassen, wofür die Buchung zu Stande kam? Zum Thema Splashmobile gibt es einen treffenden Nachbarthread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45007


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2008)

hi,

entweder ne e-mail an [noparse][email protected][/noparse] schreiben oder du ruft hier Tel: +49/ 89/ 9250-1372 an.!!!

das ist alles was ich weis !! 


vieleicht hilft es ja 




mfg beulchen


----------



## alex-kattendorf (2 Mai 2008)

Ja das ist richtig !
So hat es bei mir gewirkt :
erst Mail mit Betreff Kündigung Abo [Handynummer]
und dann auch noch mal in der Nachricht das gleiche schreiben.
Das alles an hotline (at) burdawirless.com  darauf bekommt man 2-3 Tage später eine Anwort per SMS.
Dann habe ich da nochmal angerufen unter 0492892501372 und da geht nur der PC ran aber kündigung steht zur auswahl...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2008)

mir werden wöchentlich geld abgezogen von meinem handy!! einmal wireless burda gmbh und einmal netsize!!!!!!!!habe nix gemacht  aber weiß nicht wie ihc da raus komme!!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: 1232111 Burda Wireless GmbH*



Heiko schrieb:


> Kündige doch einfach Deine Abos.



Burda Wireless GmbH, 81925 München, Arabellastr. 23 
 Tele: 0180 55 55 8 55 Kundenhotline


----------



## Dimi (31 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe das gleiche Problem. 1232111 bucht schon seit längerer Zeit bei mir ab. 
2,99 in unregelmässigen Abständen. meine Telefonrechnungen gehen sowas von hoch. 
letzten Monat 125€ und 12 mal 123211.  das kann so nicht weiter gehen. 

ich bekomme ständig eine SMS: eplus hat ihnen soeben 2,99 für die Nutzung eines PremiumDienstes von 3united GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner. 

So, ich habe nach 3united gegooglet. und auch was gefunden, doch da geht nie einer ran.

was kann ich tun ??


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nokia:
> 
> Internet -> Einstellungen -> Einstellungen für Dienstmitteilungen -> Mitteilungsempfang "Aus"
> 
> ...




Hallo, vielen Vielen Dank. Ich habe das jetzt ausgestellt-hoffe das da nichts mehr kommt. 20€ reichen die die abgebucht haben.....


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2009)

leute ich bin in diese falle geraten und weiß nicht we ich raus komme


----------



## Juliette (12 Januar 2009)

Hi,
Seit mehreren Wochen bekomme ich Nachrichten von der Nummer 1232111, wonach mir regelmäßig 2,99 € für einen nicht weiter spezifizierten Dienst berechnet wird (Ich bin E-plus Kundin). Heute erreichte mich die Nachricht, ich hätte nun 50€ für einen Dienst von Celldorado bezahlt. 
Wie kann ich diese Zahlungen verhindern und das bisher gezahlte Geld zurück bekommen? Die Hinweise zu Nokia Einstellungen helfen mir an dieser Stelle nicht weiter, da ich ein Motorola habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Juliette


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo. Ich bekomme seit einiger zeit unregelmäßige Nachichten von 1232111, bei denen mir diese Firma "3united GmbH" wirklich das Geld aus der tasche zieht. Bitte ruft gleich folgende Telefonnummer an, und lasst euch die Kündigung auch direkt per e- Mail zuschicken. Somit seit ihr dann hoffentlich weg von dem scheiß. viel viel Glück. 

"[ edit] "firma lautet: 

3 united Deutschland GmbH, Hamburg
Pepermölenbek 6, 22767 Hamburg 
040 3197918 0 


good luck.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

habe bei meiner Tochter auf der Handyrechnung auch diese dubiosen 2.99 entdeckt, die innerhalb von 2 Wochen nun 3 mal abgebucht wurden.

Habe nun folgenden Rat beherzigt .....

Nokia:

Internet -> Einstellungen -> Einstellungen für Dienstmitteilungen -> Mitteilungsempfang "Aus"

Hilft Geld sparen!

Gruß an alle Geplünderten!

Ist das Thema damit nun echt entgültig vom Tisch, oder müssen wir auch so noch mit weiteren Abbuchungen rechnen? 

Gruß Sammy


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle Mitgeschädigten,

habe auch bei meiner Tochter diese Abbuchungen gefunden, der Anruf unter Tel. 040 / 31979180 (hotline) ergab das freundliche Angebot, das Abo zu löschen. Ebenso wurde mir die Bestätigung per E-Mail angeboten. Habe ich gerne angenommen. Gleichzeitig habe ich aber auch um Rückruf gebeten, wie es denn zu dieser Abbuchung überhaupt kommen konnte. Bin mal gespannt ob der Rückruf kommt.
Werde dann mal wieder posten.
Viel Erfolg an alle dass dieser Sch... endlich aufhört.


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

Ruf mal bei "mobile messaging solutions (mms) GmbH" an: +43 1 5955805
(vormals "VeriSign Communications GmbH", vormals "3united AG").


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

der Anruf bei Tel. 040 / 31979180 (hotline) hat wirklich funktioniert, die SMS Bestätigung kam binnen weniger Stunden. Nur der versprochene Rückruf fand nicht statt (na wen wunderts).
Aber bislang wurde nichts mehr abgebucht und das ist wohl die Hauptsache.

Allen Anderen viel Glück.....


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

HALLO

Nachden besagter Rat:

Internet -> Einstellungen -> Einstellungen für Dienstmitteilungen -> Mitteilungsempfang "Aus"

leider überhaupt nichts gebracht hat und somit die nächsten 2.99 abgebucht sind, habe ich nun auch obig genannt Nummer angerufen, auch mir wurde zugesichert, dass der *Zauber* nun ein Ende habe und ich eine Email zur Bestätigung erhalten werde.

Auf meine Frage, ob ich nun zwecks der Abgebuchten Beträge, gerichtliche Schritte einleiten müsste wurde mir gesagt ich würde dazu einen Rückruf erhalten, bin nun echt mal gespannt ob dieser Rückruf stattfindet und was mir da dann ggf mitgeteilt wird.

Hoffe hauptsächlich, dass nun die Abbuchen auf der Handy Rechnung aufhören und werde euch auch nochmal berichten ob es funktioniert hat.

MFG
Linda


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen
Ich habe seit ein paar Monaten das gleiche Problem.Ständig werden 2-3€ von meinem Handy abgebuchht(Ich bin E-Plus Kunde).
Wie geht das wieder weg???
Brauche dringend Hilfe!



MFG Moritz


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2009)

Hallöchen,
das selbe ist auch mmir heute passiert. 
Ein scheinbares Gewinnspiel von Zara brachte mir diesen 2,99 Dienst aufs Handy.
Schreib eine sms an 77200 mit STOP.
Danach habe ich eine Bestätigung erhalten, dass der Dienst beendet sein.
Zusätzlich habe ich die obige Hamburger Nummer angerufen und gekündigt.
Schauen wir ob es klappt.

Sabrina


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, vielen Vielen Dank. Ich habe das jetzt ausgestellt-hoffe das da nichts mehr kommt. 20€ reichen die die abgebucht haben.....



Hallo, ich habe den Rat befolgt, aber mein Sohn hat trotzdem wieder eine SMS bekommen mit dem Hinweis auf Abbuchung von 2,99 Euro. 
An Burda habe ich auch geschrieben, die haben auch geantwortet, das unter der genannten Handy-Nr. kein Abo verzeichnet sei...
Jetzt schreibe ich auch noch an 3United GmbH, und wenn das alles nicht wirkt wende ich mich an den Verbraucherschutz.
Aber insgesamt haben mir alle Kommentare hier schon erheblich weitergeholfen. DANKE!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2009)

auch ich hab bei diesem ZARA Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und seither mind. 15x schon 2.99€ abgebucht bekommen. es nervt wie die Hölle. Ich hab gread in hamburg angerufen, geht keiner ran, ich hoffe die haben ihren Telefondienst nicht eingestellt. Weiss jemand deren email adresse vielleicht? Liebe Grüsse an alle Leidgenossen, Doris


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2009)

Thot schrieb:


> Ruf mal bei "mobile messaging solutions (mms) GmbH" an: +43 1 5955805
> (vormals "VeriSign Communications GmbH", vormals "3united AG").



Ich bekomme seit 4Tagen von1232111 2,99Euro abgezogen,weil ich angeblich Bilder und Lieder runter laden würde.Beides tue ich nicht.Dahinter steckt 3united GmbH.Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2009)

Hallo falls jemand von ihnen die sms bekommen sollte von 3 united GmbH mit der abzocke 2.99 euro sms nr 1232111 dann schreibt eine sms    "STOP" an 77200 und das reicht sofort bekommt ihr eine Bestetigung



Ciemala


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo falls jemand von ihnen die sms bekommen sollte von 3 united GmbH mit der abzocke 2.99 euro sms nr 1232111 dann schreibt eine sms    "STOP" an 77200 und das reicht sofort bekommt ihr eine Bestetigung
> 
> 
> 
> Ciemala




Hallo Ciemala,

wo hast du das erfahren? nicht das man da noch weiter involviert wird?
kann mir jemand sagen ob es durch den anruf in hamburg was gebracht hat???
ist das ne hotline, die auch geld kassieren?

vielen dank

telada


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen
ich habs mit sms gemacht, kostet nur ne sms
also mit     STOP     an die nummer 77200
hatte sofort Bestätigung das der Dienst ausgeschaltet ist

LG


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2009)

Guten Abend
Mich selber nervte die Einrichtung auch ...Aber ich wohne gleich um die Ecke
ein persönlicher Besuch kann ja nicht schaden ( zumindest für mich nicht)
Unglaublich was alles möglich ist....Dieses Eklatante Verhalten stellt für viele Kids ein ernstes Problem dar und sollte dauerhaft gestoppt werden .......Besonders prekär wird es für Familien mit geringeres Einkommen .....Hier liegen auf jeden Fall [............] Absichten hinter den ominösen SMS Nachrichten ....hat den schon mal jemand eine Nachvollziehbare SMS erhalten ??? Nicht ! wen wunderts...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2009)

In der ganzen Welt wird massiv dagegen vorgegangen (Florida) oder zumindest werden konkrete Maßnahmen beschlossen (UK) oder erwogen (Australien), die EU fordert sowieso strengere Regeln:
Verbraucherschutz: EU-Kommission prüft Klingelton-Abos - Handy - FOCUS Online

nur bei uns passiert nichts.
Innovatives (=abzockfreundliches) Deutschland.

warum ist das so???

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de

Fragen kostet nichts, dumme Antworten kosten Wählerstimmen. Im Juni ist Europawahl - fragt eure Bewerber, was sie zum Schutz der Verbraucher tun wollen...
dieser Beitrag darf gerne kopiert werden


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

Antwort an alle mit dem Problem 1232111 
Wie kann man websms.de Dienste deaktivieren?
Wenn du den websms.de Dienst abbestellen möchtest, musst du einfach folgende Begriffe: stopfun (Entertainmentflatrate), stopgames (Gameflatrate), stoperos (Erotikflatrate) an die Nummer 55455 per SMS senden. Beendigung von Diensten, die vor 5.11.2008 aktiviert wurden: stopfunflat (Entertainmentflatrate), stopgameflat (Gameflatrate), stoperotikflat (Erotikflatrate) an die Nummer 55455 per SMS senden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2009)

Da erinnere ich mich an eine uralte Seite vom "Lehrstuhl für *Innovation*, Neue Medien und Marketing an der Christian-Albrechts-Universität zu Kiel" - über Ecommercegewinner. Da stand er damals drauf, der J*P* von der websms
So klang das 2002


> „Die ausschließliche Website-Finanzierung über Werbeeinnahmen war nie das Geschäftsmodell der sms.at. Daher kam den entgeltlichen Diensten von Beginn eine besondere Stellung zu.“


Heute ist das ein Dienst der Buongiorno
websms.de/sms/imprint/

Na, das ist aber nett: Gratis Handycontent! (websms1). Da hol ich mir dann doch mal eben den Klassiker "Hallelujah" aufs Handy (websms2). Nuja, bei "Pimp Dein Handy" würde sich Leonard Cohen im Grabe umdrehen, aber: einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul... (websms3)

Bilder im nächsten posting


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2009)

so, nun die Bilder dazu...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2009)

und noch der Sternchentext komplett. Wie gehabt: aus Österreich kam noch nie was Brauchbares...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute 

Mir ziehen die immer wenn ich das Handy auflade 4.99€ ab und ich weiß nicht wie man das stpen kann,aber Heute habe ich bemerkt,dass am Ende der SMS steht "stop pl" ich wusste nicht was das soll deswegen habe ich das einfach an die Nummer 88077 geschickt und dann kam eine SMS,dass mein poly abo gelöscht ist und jetzt warte ich ab und schau ob sie mir wieder geld abbuchen ich melde mich wieder wenn es geklapt hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

Hallo!!!

Uns wurde auch geld abgezogen von dieser komischen nummer 1232111/ 2.99 €/ 3 united.
Haben dann eine sms wie oben schon erwähnt geschickt und scheint geklappt zu haben. So eine Ka...! Geht mir voll auf die Nerven so eine ABZOCKE! Ich hasse solche Leute/ Firmen die auf diese Art und Weise an Geld kommen, bei uns sind es zwar "nur" 6 € aber ich könnte ausrasten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GRUß aus Niedersachsen an alle Leidensgenossen!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich bekomme sms in der steht wordl base ltd. hat ihnen soeben für die nutzng des premium sms dienstes 4,99€ abgezogen.
Wie kann ich das ausstellen?
Bitte schnell per mail auf [ edit] @freenet.de antworten!!!
DANKE


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> wordl base ltd. hat ihnen soeben für die nutzng des premium sms dienstes 4,99€ abgezogen.


heißen die wirklich so?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

genauso wie ich geschrieben habe, also world base ltd.
wie kann ich das ausstellen???


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

Ich habe das gleich Problem aber bei mir heißen die WORLD BASE LTD und nicht Wordl (denke mal Tippfeheler)

Kann das sein dass das von Facebook kommt?

Weiss jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar
Zitat von Unregistriert Beitrag anzeigen:
Da vielen dieses "Missgeschick" mit dem Abo passiert ist, wäre es echt super, wenn Leute, bei denen die Kündigung dieses Abos erfolgreich war, dieses hier mitteilen!!!!!

Bringen diese "STOP" sms was????????
Da mir auch dieses "Missgeschick" passiert ist und ich mich tierisch darüber aufgeregt habe, habe ich nun eine Antwortsms mit 'STOP' geschrieben. Gleich anschließend habe ich eine Sms erhalten, dass meine Kündigung des Premium-Dienstes erfolgreich war. =)
Ein Glück, dass das jetzt vorbei ist! (trotzdem sauer, die haben mir insgesammt 15 euro abgezockt!!!
Lg. und tappt bloß nicht in solche Fallen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

*World Base LTD premium sms Lösung*

Das Problem taucht bei Leuten auf die bei Facebook bei einem Quiz mitgemacht haben, und da ihre Handynummer eingetragen haben. 
Dann bekommen sie eine sms mit dem inhalt das ihnen 4,99 Euro abgebucht wird für premium sms von World Base LTD

Die Lösung: Antwort sms: "Stop" an 50555 senden

dann bekommt man als Antwort, dass das Abo gelöscht wurde.

Wie man sein Geld zurückbekommt weiss ich noch nicht. Jemadn ne Idee=


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe!

Eine Freundin von mir hat scheinbar auch diesen Facebook-Test gemacht, jedenfalls hat sie von der Nummer 1232111 folgende SMS gleich 2x (!) an einem Tag bekommen:
"E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von World Base Ltd. berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner."

Eine SMS mit dem Inhalt "STOP" an die 50555 und an die 1232111 ist bereits erfolgt - ohne Erfolg.

Was kann ich tun? Sie ist Schülerin und hat auch nicht das Geld, soetwas regelmäßig zu bezahlen. :/

LG
Nico


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2009)

voll der scheiss... mir haben die am einem tag in ca. 2 stunden 15 euro abgebucht...
voll die abzocke...
und dann kann i-wie noch eine sms... abo löschen oder so...
dann antworten sie bitte mit "stop iq"

ich weiss aber immer noch nicht ob es geklappt hat.. auf jedenfall habe ich ne sms dann bekommen dass es gelöscht wurde...
aber da ich ja jetzt kein geld mehr drauf habe... kann ich das ja auch nicht herausfinden...
am montag erst wieder seit ca. 2 wochen geld drauf gemacht.. hab mich gefreut  
aber jetzt is das schon wieder weg..
 mfg thorben


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bekomme sms in der steht wordl base ltd. hat ihnen soeben für die nutzng des premium sms dienstes 4,99€ abgezogen.
> Wie kann ich das ausstellen?
> Bitte schnell per mail auf [ edit] @freenet.de antworten!!!
> DANKE



dieses Problem habe ich auch; gerade wurde mir der selbe Betrag abgezogen; wie kann ich vorgehen? bitte mailen auf:   edit 
ein dankeschön im voraus

_Modinfo_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> *Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*So beendet man Den Spuk*

Wenn du diesen Spuk beenden willst, den diese Missgeburten (sry.!! aber: 15 Euro weg für nichts!!!) verzapft haben,   schreibe eine Sms an die 50555 mit dem Wort "Stop" und das Abo wird auf ewig gelöscht. Ich hasse Facebook für dieses Quiz, das ist die größte Abzocke die ich je erlebt habe !


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

Das ist komisch, ich kann keine SMS an die Nummer schicken! Wenn ich es versuche ist der Versuch jedesmal fehl geschlagen. Warum?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

ich habe jetzt schon drei mal eine sms an 50555 mit dem inhalt "stop" geschickt! nichts ist passiert. bzw schon mir wurden wieder 4,99 abgebucht!!!!

was soll ich tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

ich habe heute auch so ne sms bekommen wie scheiße ist das den bitte:-/ ich hba mir bei facebook echt nichts dabei gedacht mine nummer da einzugeben und nun-.- hab nun auch ne sms mit stop geschrieben aber bis jetzt kam da noch nichts wegen abo gelöscht was kann ch noch tun???

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:20:58 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:11:09 ----------

mir haben sie nun noch mal 4.99 abgezogen dann kam ne sms ja hier töne da töne und ganz unten stand stop iq und da hab ich nun ne sms an 50555 geschrieben udn nun meinen die mein IQ Tips Club-Abo ist geloescht. aber danach kommt noch so ein text: Sende HITS an 50555, Download Klingeltöne auf dein Handy Hilfe: [email protected] ist der spuk nun trotzdem vorbei??bitte um antwort...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:22:05 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:20:58 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt schon drei mal eine sms an 50555 mit dem inhalt "stop" geschickt! nichts ist passiert. bzw schon mir wurden wieder 4,99 abgebucht!!!!
> 
> was soll ich tun?



ich würde mal versuchen stop iq zu schicken das hat bei mir geholfen...ein versuch ist es wert lg


----------



## vikimaus (2 Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt ein Dutzend dieser SMS für Klingeltöne von der Fa. 3 united erhalten.Jedesmal habe ich dann erst reichlich spät auf der Handyrechnung gesehen, dass mir tatsächlich für jede dieser SMS, die ich nicht mal geöffnet habe geschweige denn etwas herunter geladen, 2,99 € abgerechnet wurden.
Bei 2 Telefonaten an die 3 united GmbH Hamburg Telefon 04031979180 wurde mir zwar versichert, dass meine Nummer aus dem Verteiler genommen wird, aber das dauere seine Zeit.
Außerdem möchte ich das bisher einkassierte Geld zurückerhalten.
Da ich kein Abo oder sonstwas bestellt habe, ist die ganze Sache eindeutig illegal. Ich werde daher bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg Anzeige erstatten. Je mehr dies tun, umso eher wird diesen Betrügern das Handwerk gelegt. Bitte meldet euch, ob Interesse besteht einen Formulastext zu entwerfen.

vikimaus


----------



## Pencil (3 Juni 2009)

Da ich in die selbe Falle getappt bin, würde ich auch gerne die Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten, aber als Student weiß ich gar nicht wie teuer mich das werden würde. Beim Text mithelfen würde ich aufjedenfall. Es ist unglaublich, ich habe noch gedacht, warum wollen die meine Handy-Nummer und dann habe ich mir gesagt, ok das ist Facebook, Facebook kann man vertrauen. Dem ist wohl nicht so, ich werde mich aufjedenfall löschen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2009)

Pencil schrieb:


> ...würde ich auch gerne die Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten, aber als Student weiß ich gar nicht wie teuer mich das werden würde...


Das kostet eine Mail an den Staatsanwalt...
--> http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php


Aber ist es denn Betrug? Dann müsste man einen Staatsanwalt überzeugen, dass die Täuschung ("Facebookfreunde haben den Test gemacht und laden Dich ein") eine strafrechtlich relevante Täuschungshandlung darstellt...

Dass in anderen Ländern gegen das exakt gleiche Geschäftsmodell vorgegangen wird und hierzulande nicht, ist eine politische Angelegenheit. Auf dieser Ebene sollten Betroffene massiv aktiv werden.

siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...-gegen-ericsson-ipx-funmobile.html#post282123


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2009)

Mir ist das heute früh passiert - über Facebook. Der Vermerk, dass dieser "Service" gebührenpflichtig ist, ist erst dann erkennbar, wenn man nach unten scrollt. 
Und eben das ist nicht erlaubt. Zum Glück bekam ich von Eplus gleich eine SMS, dass 3 x 2,99 meiner nächsten Telefonrechnung belastet werden.

Habe zwischenzeitlich Eplus informiert, dass ich den nächsten Bankeinzug stoppen lasse, wenn (wie zu erwarten) trotzdem abgebucht wird.

Leider kann ich nirgendwo eine Adresse dieses dubiosen Unternehmens finden und eine Hotline rufe ich mit Sicherheit nicht an. Meine STOP-SMS habe ich gleich heute früh verschickt und eine Rückbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## Der idiot (Bez. auf quiz) (4 Juni 2009)

Diese ar...löcher muss man anzeigen weil das ein quiz ist und da steht nichts von geld bezahlen oder so,so ein betrug facebook läst aber auch alles zu so eine verar...e!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

Eine anzeige ist sicher besorge mir einen richtigen anwalt und dann gehts ab und facebook könnte da auch mal warnen oder sowas das ist echt eine unverschämheit keine Warnung zu kriegen!!!Direkt denn acount sperren und das empfähle ich jeden damit die sich diese seite in die Harre schmieren können


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

So ein Mist!!! Ich bin auch bei facebook daruaf reingefallen. Letzte Woche habe ich gekündigt, da es per SMS nicht ging, über die Mail Adresse. In der Antwort stand auch, dass die Kündigung klar gehen würde, aber heute war dann wieder einer dieser Nachrichten da, dass E-Plus mir 4,99€ berechnet. Noch einmal eine Mail geschrieben und auch eine SMS und angeblich wurde ich nun gelöscht. 

Auch "geil":
Dein IQ Tips Club-Abo ist gelöscht. Sende Hits an 50555 ... *GRR*

Oh Mann, was n teures Lehrgeld ...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

Zum löschen des Abos eine sms mit 'STOP ALLE' an die 88044 !!!!

es müsste dann eine sms kommen mit "Dein IQ Tips Club Abo ist gelöscht!"

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2009)

Ok Leute,

ich hab die Adresse von dem Rechnungsdienst, welcher sozusagen die Kohle eintreibt, für unter anderem World Base Ltd.!

Ericsson GmbH
Fritz-Vomfelde-Str. 26

40547 Düsseldorf

Tel. 1:
0211 5 34 - 0 (kann man nummer angeben und fragen ob Abo (von deren vertrettenen Anbieter, Jamba gehört zB nicht dazu, aber World Base Ltd.) gestoppt wurde)

Tel. 2:
0170 2 29 52 38 (hat sicher noch nicht bei dem Facebook IQ test mitgemacht!)


[ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2009)

Bin soeben auch drauf reingefallen und sehe jetzt schon die erfolgreiche Abbuchung von dreimal 2.99 auf meiner vodafine-Seite..

Frechheit!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Leider bin ich dieser nichtsnutzigen Abzockermasche auch ueber Facebook eben auf den Leim gegangen (unglaublich, selbst wenn man denkt "SOWAS kann mir NIE passieren, 2 Sek. Unaufmerksamkeit strafen schon ...) ... die "STOP-Sms"- Ratschläge liegen ja vor (ich bin aber mal ehrlich, ich glaube, dies bringt rein gar nichts, auch wenn man die Bestätigungs-SMS erhalten hat).

Nach zwei Telefonaten mit meinem Anbieter und der Suche im Internet, kann ich noch zwei (einhalb) weitere Vorschläge anbieten: 

1) Manche Anbieter (laut eines anderen Forums: T-Mobile) haben wohl die Möglichkeit einzelne SMS-Absendernummern zu sperren/zu blockieren. 

2) Mein Anbieter (Base) hat - nachdem ich aber sehr lange darauf beharrt habe, dass ich als Kunde doch irgendeine Handhabe haben muss, bei solchen Machenschaften - mir angeboten meine Rufnummer kostenfrei und sofort (Freischaltung innerhalb ca. einer Stunde) zu wechseln. Foglich werden SMS auf die alte Nummer nicht mehr zugestellt und nicht berechnet. 

2 + 1/2) Base riet mir noch mich mit der Bundesnetzagentur in Verbindung zu setzen, die fuer solche Fälle zuständig ist. Kann man auch machen, wuerde ich jedoch nur dann tun, wenn ich schon direkt den Empfang der SMS auf meinem Handy verhindert habe (Handy einfach nur ausschalten bringt auch nichts - nur falls jemand auf die Idee kommen sollte ).

Allen Betroffenen viel Erfolg!


----------



## ebenfalls (15 Juni 2009)

also mir ist auch das gleiche wie euch passiert, habe jetz auch "stop iq" an die nummer 50555 geschickt, naja ich hoffe, dass die mich nächsten monat in ruhe lassen ansonsten ist wohl ein anwalt fällig...so ein scheiß ey...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

mir ist das gleiche vor einigen Wochen passiert. ich habe seither mich nicht getraut meine Prepaid karte aufzuladen. Heute habe ich es gewagt. Bisher hat world base ldt. noch nichts abgebucht, aber das wird wahrscheinlich noch geschehen!!
Ich habe nachdem ich mein missgeschick gemerkt habe auch gleich die stop sms versandt. Jedoch nie eine bestätigung erhalten!bis auf: Willkommen bei IQ Tips Club Passwort:[email protected]:01805905180/[email protected] IQ!!
Ich muss aber noch sagen, dass als ich mein missgeschick verbrochen habe, ich bereits weniger als 1 euro auf meinem Handy habe. Seither habe ich jeden Montag die sms erhalten: Ihr Guthaben reicht zur Auslieferung eines kostenpflichtigen Dienstes nicht aus.Bitte laden sie Ihre Karte auf oder wenden sie sich an World Base ldt.

Was kann ich tun???

Ich möchte gern, durch Verbraucherzentrale oder ähnliches verhindern das weitere Personen so reingelegt werden!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2009)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und hab den Tipp von euch ausprobiert.
Sofort bekomm ich als Antwort, dass mein Account gelöscht ist.

Also einfach "STOP" an 50555 schicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

Hallo wie viel andere auch bin ich leider auch über Facebook reingefallen. Es ist echt ne sauerrei, letzte Woche habe ich meine Prapid Karte erst am Samstag wieder auf geladen da wurde nix abgebucht u. heute hatte ich wieder den Salat es wurde abgebucht. Habe jetzt auch die Stop Mail geschickt ich hoffe es klappt. Ich habe auch ne Antwort bekommen.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zum löschen des Abos eine sms mit 'STOP ALLE' an die 88044 !!!!
> 
> es müsste dann eine sms kommen mit "Dein IQ Tips Club Abo ist gelöscht!"
> 
> Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2009)

also ich habe das Selbe Problem mit dem IQ Tipclubs Dingen..Komischerweise habe ich aber schon am 13.6. meine Karte aufgeladen und heute kam 2mal die Nachricht mit den 4,99€.
Ich habe dann gegooglet und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen. 

Nun habe ich alle hier angegebenen Möglichkeiten ausprobiert (STOP ALLE, STOP, STOP IQ an die jeweiligen hier angegebenen Nummern) aber ich habe nie eine Bestätigungs SMS bekommen -.-

Was kann ich nun noch machen? Wie kann ich die Karte sperren lassen, weil dann hole ich mir einfach ne neue...

LG
Marcel


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe das selbe Problem und würde gerne dagegen vorgehen, da es NICHT SEIN KANN, daß solche [.......], Geld machen und wir nichts tun können.
Mir wurden bereits 10 Euro von der Base Rg abgebucht und Base kann laut Telefonat nichts tun, nichtmal zurückweisen ect.
Mann kann dem ganzen doch nicht so ausgeliefert sein!?
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Ich habe so eine Wut und Bauchschmerzen wegen dieser Schweinerei!!!!
Hat jemand es mit einem Anwalt versucht?

Wenn ich den Betrag meiner Rechnung zurückgehen lasse, dann wird mir das Handy gesperrt; also auch keine optimale Lösung....
Ich freue mich über Info`s von Leuten, die das gleiche Problem haben, denn ich will das nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und diesen[ edit]  freie Fahrt lassen um mit sowas Geld zu verdienen....
Lieben Dank vorab für Antworten!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
leider bin ich da auch reingefallen, Habe, dank eurer empfehlung Stop alle an 88044 geschickt und eine bestätigungs sms bekommen. Habt ihr sonst noch einen tip?
Vielleicht sollte man einfach facebook boykottieren? Mal sehen ob die dann immer noch solchen [.........] machenschaften eine plattform bieten?!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2009)

Mein Sohn (10) hat auch diesen IQ- Test mitgemacht und plötzlich klingelte sein Handy pausenlos. 2 ABO´ s hatte er sich damit aufgeladen. Habe dann sofort widerrufen. 
Um an das Geld zu kommen muss ich jedoch noch meine Angaben betreffs Bankdaten und eine Kopie seines Kinderausweises machen. Leider kenne ich keine Faxnummer, wie ich es am schnellsten dort hin bekommen.

Es war ihm eine Lehre. Er hat ja gar nicht gewusst was passiert. Unverschämt ...!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

Also mir ist das auch passiert. inzwischen wurden mir 3 x 4,99 (World Bade Ltd. + Wireless Solution) von meiner prepaid Karte abgebucht, die hatte ich einen Monat nicht aufgeladen. Nachdem ich dachte, nun ist alles erledigt, habe ich wieder Guthaben gekauft und prompt wurden mir wieder 4,99 abgebucht. Das Ganze läuft wohl über www. handy-klingelton-sms.com. Habe inzwischen 2 x per sms  und mehrere Emails die Nachricht erhalten,  dass alle Dienste eingestellt wurden. Nun habe ich am 07.07. Anzeige wegen Betrug bei der Polizei erstattet. Sollte jeder machen! Außerdem habe ich das der Verbraucherzentrale mitgeteilt! In meinen Augen sind das VERBRECHER!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

Ich bin natürlich auch darauf reingefallen .___.
Ich habe bereits SMS an 50555 geschickt mit "Stop" und "Stop IQ" und auch an 88044... jedoch habe ich nur eine SMS zurückbekommen "Alle deine Dienste sind ausgelaufen" .. was soll mir das nun bitte sagen? Ich hatte auch den Posten heute auf meiner Handyrechnung (hab debitel-vodafone-vertrag" namens World Base Limited... mir wurden 8,97 EUR abgezogen, für nichts.... ich habe da nun auch erstmal ne saftige E-Mail hingeschrieben, unter anderem habe ich da auch reingeschrieben, dass ich mit sofortiger Wirkung von diesem "Dienst" zurücktreten möchte... und falls die das nicht anerkennen würden, es eine Frechheit wäre, weil man nirgends ersehen kann, wie man von diesem Schwachsinn zurücktreten kann... Rechtliche Schritte habe ich auch angedroht, weil es wirklich eine Abzocke sondergleichen ist... Ich bin wirklich wütend!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe da nun auch erstmal ne saftige E-Mail hingeschrieben, unter anderem habe ich da auch reingeschrieben, dass ich mit sofortiger Wirkung von diesem "Dienst" zurücktreten möchte... und falls die das nicht anerkennen würden, es eine Frechheit wäre, weil man nirgends ersehen kann, wie man von diesem Schwachsinn zurücktreten kann... Rechtliche Schritte habe ich auch angedroht, weil es wirklich eine Abzocke sondergleichen ist... Ich bin wirklich wütend!


das kann man sich durchaus sparen, ich habe da bereits 3 "saftige" Emails hingeschickt, jedoch nur automatisierte Antworten erhalten. Der Automat hat sogar einen Namen: Greg Kundenberatung


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir hat es mit stop iq auch soweit funktioniert...
" Dein IQ Tips club-Abo ist geloescht. Sende HITS an 50555. Dowload klingeltöne auf dein Handy.

dann ist da noch eine Servicerufnummer und eine E-Mail adresse. die euch aber hier vielleicht verwirren würde.

gruß
Peewee Hermann



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe heute auch so ne sms bekommen wie scheiße ist das den bitte:-/ ich hba mir bei facebook echt nichts dabei gedacht mine nummer da einzugeben und nun-.- hab nun auch ne sms mit stop geschrieben aber bis jetzt kam da noch nichts wegen abo gelöscht was kann ch noch tun???
> 
> ---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:20:58 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:11:09 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> das kann man sich durchaus sparen, ich habe da bereits 3 "saftige" Emails hingeschickt, jedoch nur automatisierte Antworten erhalten. Der Automat hat sogar einen Namen: Greg Kundenberatung



Auch ich bin über den IQ Test auf Facebook auf diese Firma reingefallen.
Auch ich hatte E-mail Kontakt mit diesem Unternehmen, ich konnte wenigstens erreichen das das Abo storniert wurde, allerdings habe ich 3 x 2,99 Euro auf meiner Handyrechnung.

Leider hatte ich zwischenzeitlich einen Computerabsturz, so das mein E-mail Kontakt mit "Greg Kundenbetreuung" verloren gegangen ist.

Kann mir jemand diese E-mail Adresse nochmal nennen, denn ich fertige gerade eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur ( Bundesnetzagentur | Kontakt zum Verbraucherservice) damit die Machenschaften dieses Unternehmens bekannt werden und, bei häufigeren Beschwerden, auch mal überprüft werden.
Alles andere scheint zwecklos zu sein. Diese Erfahrung muß ich wohl unter "Lehrgeld zahlen" verbuchen. *grummel*


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

Hay 

ja damit ist der Spuk vorbei!!!




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bei mir hat es mit stop iq auch soweit funktioniert...
> " Dein IQ Tips club-Abo ist geloescht. Sende HITS an 50555. Dowload klingeltöne auf dein Handy.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

> Kann mir jemand diese E-mail Adresse nochmal nennen, denn ich fertige gerade eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur ( Bundesnetzagentur | Kontakt zum Verbraucherservice) damit die Machenschaften dieses Unternehmens bekannt werden und, bei häufigeren Beschwerden, auch mal überprüft werden.
> Alles andere scheint zwecklos zu sein. Diese Erfahrung muß ich wohl unter "Lehrgeld zahlen" verbuchen. *grummel*



die email-adresse von greg kundenbetreuung lauet: care_handy <[email protected]>
auf der site handy-klingeltone-sms.com gibt es nicht mal ein impressum. 
Ich habe neben meiner Anzeige w. Betrug ebenfalls Meldung bei der Verbraucherzentrale gemacht.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

Passierte auch meiner Tochter. Für IQ Tips ist zuständig 
Fa. Wireless Solution. 
Die tel. Nummer ist 01805905180. 
Dort werden bei der automatischen Abfrage einige Firmen genannt, Wireless Solution nicht. Um die richtige Dame zu erwischen muss man die 3 drücken. Die Frau war freundlich und hat mir geholfen.
Mit produktiven Arbeit wird kaum noch Geld verdient, weil wir zu viele "Mitesser" mitschleppen müssen. Nur Rechtsanwälte haben Konjuktur und das hauptsächlich mit Aufgaben die nicht dem Recht dienen, aber dennen, die es umgehen und missbrauchen.
Warum bleibt die Rebelion aus?
Hat euch "fun" schon so verblödet?

Die Bauern bekommen 21 Cent für 1 Liter Milch.
So geben sie für ein Handy anruf 1 Liter ab.
Für eine Stunde parken im Zentrum von München
mindestens 20 Liter und genau so viel also 
20 Liter wenn sie Zugkarte am Schalter kaufen.

Übrigens für eine Nachricht berechtet IQ Tips Club
24 Liter Milch. Und das voll automatisch. In unserem Fall
im Mai waren es 120 Liter Milch.
Wollt ihr in einer solchen Welt leben?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

HHHHIIILLLFFEEE!!!!!!
bitte ich brauch eure hilfe ich bin 13 jahre und freunde haben mit meiner handynummer einen vertrag bei dieser firma 3united gmbh wegen nem iq test abgeschlossen jezt buchen die mir immer 2.99 ab das ist mein taschengeld was da drauf geht  und ich will dieses abo kündigen und das geld wieder haben ich hab diese firma auch schon gegooglet und dort angerufen doch da geht keiner ran 
bitte wer weiß wie man diesen vertrag kündigen kann und wo man da anrufen kann ( ich hab bei 04031979180 angerufen) auser da und wo ich auch wirklich hilfe bekomme meldet sich bitte per email bei mir ich brauch eure hilfe bitte ich weiß sonst nicht was ich machen soll. aber bitte beeilt euch den mein taschengelt geht trauf und so viel bekommen ich nicht und innerhalb von einer woche haben die mir schon 9 eure abgebucht 
bitte ich brauch eure hilfe 
hier meine email adresse: [ EDIT]  
 ich sag schon mal danke


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich habe das selbe Problem mit World Base Ltd aber außerdem noch mit Wireless Solution Ltd die haben die selbe Anschrift. Eine Hotline 581655 ist zwar angegeben aber die junge dame am Automat versuht zu verbinden es geht aber nicht.
Hängt das auch mit dem facebook quiz zusammen?
Vielleicht ist es ja mit der "Stop" sms auch erledigt, sind auch im Monat 15 eus, Schweinerei. Dort hinzuschreiben wird keinen Sinn machen oder hat da jemand Erfahrung.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe das selbe Problem mit World Base Ltd aber außerdem noch mit Wireless Solution Ltd die haben die selbe Anschrift. Eine Hotline 581655 ist zwar angegeben aber die junge dame am Automat versuht zu verbinden es geht aber nicht.
> Hängt das auch mit dem facebook quiz zusammen?
> Vielleicht ist es ja mit der "Stop" sms auch erledigt, sind auch im Monat 15 eus, Schweinerei. Dort hinzuschreiben wird keinen Sinn machen oder hat da jemand Erfahrung.




Hast du vor der genannten Hotline Nummer auch die Vorwahl von Belgien ( +32) gewählt? 

Da sieht man aber mal wieder wie verzweigt diese Abzocker sind, und im Endeffekt ist es doch nur ein Unternehmen.
Ich habe E-mail Kontakt mit World Base Ltd., versuche jetzt nochmals eine Gutschrift der berechneten Beträge zu erhalten. Trotzdem werde ich heute Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten, die Bundesnetzagentur (Bundesnetzagentur | Kontakt zum Verbraucherservice)  hat bereits eine Beschwerdemail von mir vorliegen.
Ich habe hier nach dem Motto gehandelt, je mehr sich beschweren, umso eher besteht die Möglichkeit das sich ein Staatsanwalt oder die Bundesnetzagentur sich diese Firmen mal ansieht.

Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark - auch wenn unser Vorgehen uns direkt vielleicht nicht hilft, aber vielleicht erreichen wir, das nicht noch mehr Personen auf diese fiesen Maschen herein fallen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vorwahl von Belgien ( +32) gewählt?


Vor einer 01805er Nummer? Die funzt nur innert D.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> World Base Ltd.
> 
> Trotzdem werde ich heute Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten.
> 
> Ich habe hier nach dem Motto gehandelt, je mehr sich beschweren, umso eher besteht die Möglichkeit das sich ein Staatsanwalt oder die Bundesnetzagentur sich diese Firmen mal ansieht.


Du solltest das unbedingt gedanklich mal trennen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt nur dahingehend, eine Straftat zu ermitteln und einen Täter zu bestrafen. Du gehst von Belgiern aus, da dürfte sich das deutsche Interesse an einer Strafverfolgung bei einem so dünnen Anfangsverdacht und geringem Schaden im Einzelfall sehr bedeckt halten.
Was die BNetzA in dieser Sache tun könnte, erschließt sich mir nicht. Deren Zuständigkeit dürfte bisweilen gar nicht tangiert sein.


----------



## SteffiHamburg (30 Juli 2009)

Passierte mir auch bei dem ICQ Test. Fa. Wireless Solution. 
Die tel. Nummer ist 01805905180. Ich habe dann auch die 3 gedrückt und die Dame hat mein Abo gelöscht und ich habe dazu eine Bestätigung per sms erhalten. Ich habe denen auch mitgeteilt, dass ich diese Art Geschäfte zu machen, kriminell finde. 

Wo kann man das noch melden außer bei der Polizei? Und wenn ich das der Polizei melde, dann telefonisch oder wie geht das am besten?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2009)

habe auch mit diesen "GEIERN" zu tun gehabt.
Wäre es nicht die Sache wert, diese Angelegenheit bei "Akte 09" vorzustellen?
Dem Sachbearbeiter namens "GREG Kundenberatung" habe ich bereits mitgeteilt, dass "Akte 09" reges Interesse an dieser Sache haben wird.

Was meint Ihr, lohnt es sich mit RTL in Kontakt zu treten und wenn ja, wie geht es am schnellsten?


----------



## Ohne (7 August 2009)

*Facebook Abzocke "Quiz" - Abo-Verkauf*

Meiner Tochter ist die Sch.. ebenfalls passiert - was bei einer Taschengeldempfängerin natürlich zu Hysterie führt .... Hintergrundinfo: Sie hat ein SonyEricsson W200i mit AldiTalk - also nix Internet, BlueTooth und wie der ganze SchnickSchnack heißt (plus Kontrollwütige Mutter = meine Wenigkeit). Gestern 12.10h im Schwimmbad (!) plötzlich eine SMS von 50555: http:wap.handy-klingeltone-sms.com/content/wallpaper1.gif, 12.11h von 1232111: E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 2.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes von Wireless Solution berechnet. Bei Fragen ..... 14.19h: Das Gleiche 2x hintereinander im Sekundentakt (dann war zum Glück die Karte leer). Nach allen Inquisitionen einer Mutter - Ergebnis NULL! Also Heute im Internet gegoogelt und die Infos hier gestoßen (Sehr hilfreich VIELEN DANK!) Daraufhin: 1.: Stop SMS an die 50555 (Bestätigung 30 sek. später) , 2. Anruf bei 01805905180 (Worl Base Ltd.); Gespräch mit einer sehr netten (nicht alzu deutsch sprechenden) Dame (die leider trotz Nachfrage auch keinen Namen hatte!?) mit folgendem Resultat: Am Donnerstag, 31.07. 12.58 h hätte jemand bei einem Quiz bei facebook mitgemacht, unsere Handynummer angegeben und die Bestätigungs-SMS mit den AGB geschickt! Seltsam ist nur: Facebook hat nur meine Tochter, diese lag zu besagter Zeit krank im Bett und ihr Handy war (im Rahmen einer erziehungstechnischen Maßnahme) die ganze Woche bei mir auf der Arbeit unter Verschluss  (ebenso wie der Wlan-Stick) - WIE ALSO KANN / SOLL DER BESAGTE VERTRAG - der ja ein ABO ist!!!! - ZUSTANDE GEKOMMEN SEIN??? Das konnte mir die nette Dame auch nicht erklären - sie wusste überhaupt SEHR wenig (irgendwie kam es mir wie ein auswendig gelernter Text vor) .... was die "Wallpaper  SMS" war wusste sie auch nicht (angeblich nicht von ihnen!?). Sie beharrte aber darauf, es könne niemand anderes die Nummer missbraucht haben (wegen Bestätigungs-SMS blablabla ... nur dass wir alle SMS der letzten 60 Tage aufgehoben haben!?). Warum der Betrag von 30.07. erst gestern abgebucht wurde und dann gleich 3x, wusste sie nicht. Guthaben war auch vorher da, also ist die Masche wohl klar .... erst mal ein paar Tage nichts tun und dann geballt zuschlagen - das Geld für die Zeit bis man von seinem "Fehler" erfährt  hat man dann sicher - das ist weg, und wer weiß denn nach einer Woche oder so noch genau was er wann, wo wie getan hat !? Als ich sie dann höflich fragte, gegen wen ich denn Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs stellen dürfte und an wen ich mich wenden könne um auf die Unwirksamkeit des Vertrags hinweisen, da meine Tochter erst 12 Jahre alt - und somit gem. §106 BGB lediglich beschränkt geschäftsfähig ist und ich in keinem Fall meinem Zustimmung erteilen würde .... da nahm das Gespräch die erwünschte Wendung: Selbstverständlich würde ich die Kosten erstattet bekommen, lediglich die Einsendung des Altersnachweises und der Telefonnummer per mail an [email protected] und alles wäre storniert. Jawohl, das Abo sei bereits mit der SMS erledigt. Nein Fax und Geschäftsanschrift habe man in D keine, der Sitz sei in Spanien !!!! Ich habe dann das Gespräch mit dem Hinweis beendet, eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde zuzusenden und mir dieStellung der Strafanzeige vorzubehalten, sollte das Geld nicht innerhalb der geforderten Frist (ich gebe 10 Tage) erstattet sein. Nun bin ich mal gespannt was kommt ..... 
Ich habe mir den Spass auf facebook mal zeigen lassen und finde das Ganze absolut irreführend und undurchsichtig (Warum Wohl? Könnte da eine Absicht dahinter stecken? Ein Schelm, der hier etwas Böses denkt!?) tAuf jeden Fall werde ich das Ganze dem Verbraucherschutz melden und bzgl. der Anzeige sehen wir mal weiter ....
Da es jedoch mit dem Vertragsabschluss so eine Sache ist und die Firma scheinbar doch etwas Bedenken hat, sich wegen Minderjährigen zu streiten, wäre mein Tipp: Das Handy wird von einem Minderjährigen genutzt (der kann garnicht auf dem Vertrag stehen, denn er darf ja keine Verträge machen!!!!). Also einfach den Schülerausweis, Geburtsurkunde oder sonst etwas (jeder hat oder kennt doch einen Minderjährigen in der Verwandtschaft) was das Alter bestätigt an die nette Firma und sehen was passiert ... ich hoffe wir bekommen alle das Geld zurück und die haben ordentlich Arbeit mit den Rückbuchungen :O) Vielleicht lassen sie es ja dann sein, bzw. machen es auf seriösem Wege - ohne Abo, mit deutlichem Kostenhinweis und als einmalige Sache !? Aber das wage ich leider zu bezweifeln ..... Jaja - ich höre schon die Moralapostel: Ist ja auch Betrug (war das jetzt hier eine Aufforderung zu Strataten? NEIN, denn bei uns war es faktisch so und ich gebe das hier nur als Tipp, nicht als Anwesiung diese zu befolgen !!!!). Sagte nicht schon die Bibel "Aug um Aug...." und "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter ...." (die werden sich nicht mit jedem Einzelnen um ein paar Euro streiten!). Ich seh es so, "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" - die sind in der Beweispflicht und vielleicht überdenken sie dann mal ihre Strategie und hören auf die Leute abzuzocken......
Übrigens: Ichwerde noch versuchen sog. "Drittanbieter" auf der ALDI-Karte sperren zu lassen und facebook - die bekommen ne' nette Mail von wegen "Unterstützung betrügerischer Handlungen" und natürlich ne' Abmeldung (was die vrmtl. nicht die Bohne interessiert, aber wenn sich jeder abmeldet, der reinfällt und ne andere Plattform wählt, finanzieren die sich in Zukunft vielleicht anders!?)
Euch allen viel Glück und dass Ihr nicht weiter abgezockt werdet!
Bzgl. Eurer Fragen:
1. Verbraucherschutz melden - und AKTE 09 finde ich tolle Idee (werden nur vrtml. wie leider so oft "keinen Kommentar durch verschlossene Tür der Briefkastenfirma bekommen"!?
2. Anzeige bei Polizei: entweder hinfahren und Protokoll aufnehmen lassen, per Fax oder Post mit genauer Sachverhaltsschilderung oder oftmals gibt es auch die sog. "online-Anzeige" (zumindest hier in Hessen). da füllt man das Formular aus und schickt es hin .... in jedem Fall soviel Infos wie möglich insbesondere Ausdrucke von Schriftverkehr, SMS aufheben, Telefonnotizen etc. Problem dürfte sein, wenn die Firma im Ausland sitz, denn Tatort = Sitz der Firma (als ohoffen dass sie ne Zweigstelle hier in D hat) .... ich tendiere immer zu Protokoll-Anzeigen, da werden alle Fragen direkt vor Ort gestellt und man erspart sich lästige Nachfragen ... also am besten Anrufen und schildern was los war, dann Termin machen und hinfahren -TOI,TOI, TOI :O))


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2009)

*Ergänzung ......*

...... zu Nachricht heute 15.06 UHr:
Habe besagte Firma um 17.04 Uhr per Mail angeschrieben und zur Rückerstattung aufgefordert. Um 17.28 Uhr !!!!! kam die sehr nette Antwort von Fr. [ edit]  - Kundenbetreuung: Bitte alle möglichen Daten (Tel.Nr., Bankdaten etc.) MItteilen, dann werden umgehend alle Beträge erstattet!
NA ALSO - GEHT DOCH !!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2009)

*AW: 1232111 Burda Wireless GmbH*



nocommentx3 schrieb:


> hey ihr da draußen !
> ich brauche ganz DRINGEND eure hilfe
> bei mir wird unregelmäßig geld vom handy abgezogen
> ich weiß nicht mehr weiter !!!!!
> ...



Einen anderen Anbieter suchen!!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bin soeben auch drauf reingefallen und sehe jetzt schon die erfolgreiche Abbuchung von dreimal 2.99 auf meiner vodafine-Seite..
> 
> Frechheit!



Hallo,

bin ebenso drauf reingefallen, hab mein Prepaid mit 15,-- aufgeladen, 2 Stunden später hatte ich noch 5 Cent. Bloß weil man bei einem IQ-Test mitgemacht hat. Habe eine neue Nummer geholt und rate jedem, nie mehr so´n Scheiß mitzumachen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

Vielen dank ich hab des scho  2monate lang und ich hab 30 € verloren nochmal danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

muß Euch mitteilen: Alter schützt vor Schaden nicht !!!

Ich bin gerade 57 geworden und auch auf so einen dämlichen IQ-Test reingefallen !!  *grrrrrr*

Na ja, heisst vielleicht IQ-Test, weil wir jetzt alle wissen, wie blöd man sein kann.

Mir wurden über 53 € abgebucht (6Wochen) und debitel stellt sich stur, obwohl ich eine halbe Stunde nach Eingang des SMS´n an "[email protected]" eine Email geschickt hatte, mit den sehr deutlichen Worten, dass ich STORNIERE.
Keine Antwort auf diese Email, aber eben die Abbuchung über debitel.

Obwohl ich es nicht wollte habe ich, nach lesen der diversen ähnlichen Erfahrungen anderer Reingefallener, endlich die "erwünschte STOP ALLE-SMS" an 50555 geschickt und bekam prompt die Antwort:
"GRATIS MITTEILUNG< Alle deine Dienste sind ausgelaufen. Hilfe unter 0180...."
Ich vermute ganz stark, dass ich die schon gezahlten 53€ und noch mal 17€ für wieder zwei verstrichene Wochen abschreiben kann.
*seufzzzz*

Wird man aus Erfahrung klug? 

Ich hoffe......

LG 

eine Mitleidende


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2009)

Hallo..ich habe das selbe Problem mit der Sms die ich immer erhalte.
Mir werden auch immer 10€ dafür abgezogen..hat jemand eine lösung dafür?
Hat die Stop sms etwas geholfen und wenn ja, an welche nummer muss man die versenden?
Ich krieg echt langsam das kotzen wegen dem Scheiß..

Bitte um Hilfe...


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2009)

Auch mir ist das leider passiert... Auch über das IQ-Quiz bei Facebook.

Ich habe bei den ersten drei SMS leider nicht direkt reagiert, weil ich dachte, dass es einmalig sei. Scheiße! Eine Woche später die gleichen 3 SMS (je 2,99Euro abgebucht). Daraufhin habe ich sogar bei der Hotline auf den AB gesprochen, dass ich das sog. Abo "kündigen" möchte - das ich ja NIE abgeschlossen habe.

Eine Woche war Ruhe...heute wieder 3 SMS.

Habe hier (DANKE!) das mit der SMS "Stop" gesehn. Habe ich geschickt und auch die Antwort bekommen, Abo sei gekündigt.

Ich habe das Ganze trotzdem der Verbraucherschutzzentrale gemeldet und auch an Wireless Solution (oder wie auch immer diese blöde Firma heißt) gemailt, dass ich meine 26,91€ wieder haben möchte. Sie sollen mir antworten und mir einen Vorschlag machen, wie ich mein Geld wiederbekomme - andernfalls sähe ich mich gezwungen Strafanzeige zu stellen und die Sache an meinen Anwalt weiterzuleiten.
Und das mache ich auch!!! Diese blöden Abzocker!!!

Auch wenn es "nur" knapp 27€ sind - ich finde das eine Menge und das Schlimmste ist, dass sie auf meine Ansprache nicht reagiert haben...

Ich wünsche ebenfalls allen viel Erfolg, wenn sie gegen diese Idioten vorgehen wollen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was da jetzt kommt?!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2009)

Sollte sich dort etwas bei Ihnen ergeben, dann geben Sie bitte Bescheid, denn ich hätte auch gern mein Geld wieder zurück..

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

ich hab das Verfahren gemacht,aber dann hab keinen SMS bekommen.
Na ,ja ich hab ein unbekanntes Abo bekommen,von dem ich täglich eine Summe auf 6€ verliere.
ich erhalte einen SMS aus dem 87836,der lautet: Dein Abo wurde mit 2,99€ gebucht.
ich hab alles versucht,um das Abo auslöschen zu können,aber leider nicht.
jetzt hoffe ich ,dass ich 22€ aus meinem konto abgebucht wurden.
Ich bitte sie um eine Hilfe,wie ich die Teufel wegschmeißen kann.
meine E-mail:[ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2009)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> mir werden wöchentlich geld abgezogen von meinem handy!! einmal wireless burda gmbh und einmal netsize!!!!!!!!habe nix gemacht  aber weiß nicht wie ihc da raus komme!!


Weißt du jetzt wie es geht habe ein Sony Ericson und finde mich in dem Menü nicht zurecht, es gab ja Hinweise wie man das ganze auf einem Nokia stoppen kann hilft mir im Moment nicht wirklich weiter U.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen
Uns ist dasselbe passiert - meine Tochter nahm an einem IQtest online teil. Nun wurde von meinem Konto pro Woche 8,95 abgebucht. Wir wurden abgezockt von der www.klingeltone... ("[email protected] sms.com")

Ich habe sofort die Einzugsermächtigung v. tmobile zurückgezogen, diese beiden (es waren zwei, es steckt aber die selbe Firma dahinter) bei tmobile sperren lassen,
gegoogelt und dieses Thema hier gefunden. 

Meine Mail an diese Firma:


> ich habe gar nichts von Ihrem Serviceangebot genutzt, weder an irgend einem IQ-Test online teilgenommen, noch sonst einen Vertrag mit Ihnen geschlossen. Allerdings nutzt meine Tochter 16jährig mein Internet sowie mein mobiles Telefon - allerdings ist sie minderjährig - somit wäre ein allfällig geschlossener Vertrag nichtig.
> Die von Ihnen abgebuchten Beträge wünsche ich demnach sofort wieder zurückzubuchen (mein Konto oder Konto t-mobile)
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich mich gezwungen, eine Anzeige zu erstatten, den Verbraucherschutz zu informieren, sowie rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.


Die Antwort der dubiosen Firma lautete, blablabla.... ich solle meine Bankverbindung angeben, sie würden die bezahlten Beträge retourüberweisen


Mein Tip - Minderjährige dürfen dürfen solche Verträge nicht abschliessen. Ich habe die Geburtsurkunde meiner Tochter (16) gemailt sowie eine Passkopie von ihr. 
Die Dame dieser dubiosen Firma wird mir nun den Betrag wieder retourüberweisen.
(das hoff ich jedenfalls) 

Vllt. hilfts Euch ja weiter.

Herzliche Grüsse, M.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2009)

Hallo an alle Betroffenen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Danke Facebook... man wittert komischerweise immer noch nicht überall Betrug... sollte man wohl in Zukunft.
Habe mit dem T-Mobile-Kundenservice gesprochen und mein Berater hat mir sogar vorgeschlagen, den abgebuchten Rechnungsbetrag zurück zu fordern und nur den T-Mobile-Rechnungsbetrag zu überweisen. Er konnte mir allerdings nicht genau sagen, wie T-Mobile reagieren wird... mal sehen. Ansonsten kann T-Mobile solche Dienste wohl sperren, hab ich jetzt einfach mal gemacht. Habe trotzdem noch die "Stop"-SMS geschickt und auch eine Antwort erhalten, dass das Abo gelöscht ist. 
Eine Mail an die Firma habe ich auch schon geschickt, aber leider keine Antwort erhalten.
Vielleicht schicke ich noch eine...???

Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Tipps für nächste Schritte??? Leider bin ich ja nicht minderjährig und es wird eher schwierig einen Minderjährigen zu finden und den entsprechenden Kinderausweis bzw Geburtsurkunde zu schicken...

LG J.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2009)

Hallo
Auch mich hat es getroffen
Ich habe meine Rechnung die vom Konto abgebucht wird zurückgeholt und habe nur das überwiesen was gerechtfertigt war nämlich 15 € und nicht 65 €
Eine SMS an diese Abzocker habe ich gechickt mit Stop alle  an Nr. 50555 . mal sehen ob es geholfen hat


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2009)

Hallo, eure Beiträge sind sehr interessant, habe das gleiche Problem, was meinst du denn in der letzten Nachricht vom 31/08/2009 mit der "STOP sms" - wie geht das? Dann würde ich das auch machen. Und auf jeden Fall rate ich euch, versucht euer Geld zurückzubekommen! Ich werde es tun und dann hier gerne berichten.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir auch bereits seit Mai durch den I - Qu test bei Facebook das Wireless Solution Abo eingefangen. Auf meiner E-Plus Rechnung erschien folgendes, Wireless Solution hätte mir den Betrag von 4.99 Euro die für einen Premiumdienst berechnet. Das ganze passierte seit Mai 1 - 3 mal im Monat in unregelmäßigen Abständen.
Über diesen Vorgang habe ich von E-Plus jeweils eine SMS erhalten, Wireless Solution würde mir so und soviel berechnen, bei Fragen solle ich mich an den Partner wenden.
Daraufhin habe ich mich an Den Verbraucherschutz gewandt, der mir dazu geraten hat, die Lastschriften(das ist bis zu 8 Wochen rückwirkend möglich) zurück zu holen und lediglich den Betrag von E-Plus zu bezahlen. So bin ich auch verfahren. Darüber hinaus meinte der Anwalt, es hätte nicht viel Sinn, das ganze mit Wireless Solution zu klären, weil ich mit denen ja nie einen rechtskräftigen Vertrag gehbt hätte.
Von E-Plus habe ich bislang keine wirkliche Stellungnahmen. Sie sagen, das ganze sei mehr oder weniger mein Problem. 

 ... Es hat mich Monate gekostet überhaupt herauszufinden, welche Firma dahinter steckt, da auf der Rechnung nur folgende Adresse und Hotline auf der Rechnung stand:
Wireless Solution Ltd.
Place Eugène Flagey 7
1050 Bruxelles,
Belgien
Hotline: 581655

Unter der Hotline hatte man jedoch niemanden erreicht nur einen Automaten. 
Nachdem ich heute über 5 Ecken telefoniert habe, erreichte ich unter folgender Nummer 01805-905180 eine Dame, die versuchte mir einzureden ich hätte mir wöchentlich ein Abo über Klingeltöne im Internet bestellt und wäre wöchentlich per sms über die Verlängerung meines „credits“ und einer "Polycluberneuerung" informiert worden. Außerdem hätte ich mich an die oben genannte Telefonnummer wenden können. 

So eine SMS habe ich nie erhalten. Geschweige denn irgent welche Leistungen in Form von  Klingeltönen!!!

Das Argument der Dame war, ich hätte mir ja Klingeltöne runter laden können. Sie versicherte mir aber, das Abo zu kündigen (was ich seit Monaten unter der in der Rechnung angegebenen Hotline versucht hatte) und prompt erhielt ich eine sms mein Poly Club-Abo sei gelöscht. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Spuck nun vorbei ist. 
Vor allem stellt sich E-Plus quer und fordert trotz meines Widerspruchs von mir den Betrag von Wireless Solution.

Was tun? 
Bei E-Plus kündigen?
Es waren doch bestimmt Tausende so blöd wie ich, auf den Facebooktest rein zu fallen...

Selbst wenn ich es geschafft habe, mein „Abo“ zu „kündigen“, was bringt mir das, wenn ich mich nun trotz meines Widerspruchs gegen das Abo, mit meinem Telefonanbieter, der  wie er sagt in Vorkasse gegangen ist, rumärgern muss?
Warum haben die Mobilfunkgesellschaften keine klare Haltung dazu, schließlich verlieren sie dadurch ja massig Kunden?

Weiß jemand Rat?

Ist etwas aus dem Fernsehbeitrag bei Akte 09 geworden?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2009)

Habe genau das gleiche Probleme...

Was mich itneressieren würde, wie stope ich dieses Abo?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Habe mich auch mit der Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung gesetzt, folgende Punkte sollte man beachten...


1 - Lastschriften zurück fordern (kann man bei der Bank machen, je nach Bank ist der Zeitraum unterschiedlich, bei mir 6 Wochen)

2 - Den Anteil seines Mobilfunkanbieters überweisen, den Anteil des Drittanbieters zurückhalten

3 - Seinem Mobilfuinkanbieter davon schriftlich in Kenntniss setzen das welchen Anteil überwiesen wurde und welcher zurückgehalten...
Ganz wichtig warum das? Da man mit dem Mobilfunkanbieter einen Vertrag geschlossen hat über eine Lastschrifteinzugsermächtigung kann dies zum rechtlichen Streit mit dem Mobilfunkanbieter kommen, und da wäre er klar im Vorteil

4 - abwarten bis sich der besagte Drittanbieter per Inkasso melde (sein Geld einfordert) und dann weitere Schritte unternehmen, bzw muss er erstmal beweisen das er das geltend machen kann....


MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2009)

Hallo liebe Mitleidenden,

ich bekomme jetzt seit neusten auch diese blöden SMS, dass mir 4,99 € für einen Premium Dienst von Translease Int. ltm abgebucht werden!

Auf der Suche nach diesem Unternehmen kann ich aber keine Hotline finden!
Kann mir jemand was zu dem Unternehmen sagen? Und wie ich diesen Scheiß wieder los werde?
Danke im Voraus,
MAKO


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2009)

Mir ist gleiches passiert. Als ich eben meine E-Plus-Rechung abgerufen habe, bin ich fas aus allen Wolken gefallen und habe mich gewundert über die Abbuchungen von Wireless Solutions. Auch ich bin durch den IQ-Test auf Facebook zu diesen Spam-Nachrichten (bei mir einmal pro Woche 3 bis 4 auf einmal) gelangt, die pro SMS mit € 2,99 berechnet werden.  

Ich habe unter 01805-905180 angerufen und mit einem Klingeltonanbieter telefoniert. Die Dame am anderen Ende versicherte mir, mein Abo für Klingeltöne, das ich durch den IQ-Test abgeschlossen habe, zu kündigen und hat auch wirklich gleich darauf eine SMS mit der Kündigungsbestätigung geschickt. Ich hoffe, dass dies nun ein Ende hat.

Danke an den Nutzer, der dieses Thema aufgeworfen und die komplette Recherche gestartet hat. Es würde mich interessieren, ob er weiterhin diese teuren SMS erhält. Ansonsten wäre dies auch ein Fall für WISO. Auf Facebook sollte ebenfalls ein entsprechender Hinweis gegeben werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2009)

hey also wir haben das gleiche problem, seit ca drei bis vier monaten erhalten wir regelmäßig also allle 6 tage ca. eine nachricht es wurde 2.99 abgezogen für wireless solution,diese sms kommt dann noch zwei bis drei mal in sek. abständen...so das wir ca 40 euro im monat mehr zahlen.
wir wurden ebnso im base laden abgewimmelt das es unser problem sei udn wir sollten uns doch damit rum schlagen...
ich den rat befolgt und die unten genannte nummer angerufen, diese allerding stellt mich nriegends durch...
wie sollen wir denn dann bitte dagegen vorgehen??
und wer erstattet uns das geld zurück?aber anscheinend haben die ja einen rechtskräftigen vertrag dann mit uns abgeschlossen...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2009)

Meine Tochter ist auch auf dieses Abo rein gefallen. Ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen eine email geschickt, mit Angaben des Alters und der Androhung von rechtl. Schritten.
Ich habe sofort die Info bekommen, dass mir selbstverständlich das Geld (immerhin über 70,00 Euro) zurück überwiesen wird. Das würde innerhalb der nächsten 28 Tage passieren.
Die sind nun vorbei und das Geld ist bis heute nicht eingegangen.

Ich habe von Niemanden gelesen, dass er wirklich eine Rückzahlung bekam.
Ist das korrekt?
Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass es reine Hinhaltetaktik ist.
Ich habe gestern noch mal eine email geschickt und bis zum Wochenende Zeit gegeben. Andernfalls werde ich zum Anwalt gehen.

Aber der Erfolg scheint mir echt mäßig.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

etwas beruhigendes (?!?) hat das ganz für mich: Ich habe Mitleidende gefunden und bereits viele Informationen erhalten. 
Bei meiner Tochter wird ungefähr seit Mitte August für einen "Premium-Dienst" von Wireless Solution unregelmäßig 2,99 € abgebucht. Sie hat einen Aldi-Tarif und gerade erst hat sie zum Geburtstag eine Aufladung von 30 € bekommen. Prompt wurde innerhalb von 1 Min. gleich 3X die 2,99 abgebucht. Sie hat schrecklich geweint und ich habe versucht, über Medion diese Firma zu erreichen. Fehlanzeige, nur Warteschleife, die wieder Geld kostet. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, das ganze zu stoppen ist: eine neue Telefonkarte bei Aldi zu holen. Die Nummer ist zwar weg, aber das ganze andere dann hoffentlich auch. Bitte liebe Mütter und Väter: schärft euren Kindern (auch wenn sie "erwachsene" 15 Jahre alt sind) nachdrücklich ein: im Internet wird nichts online gespielt, keine Horoskope ausgefüllt und dergleichen!!!

Claudia aus Süddeutschland


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2009)

Claudia schrieb:


> ich habe versucht, über Medion diese Firma zu erreichen. Fehlanzeige, nur Warteschleife, die wieder Geld kostet.


Das war wirklich nicht sinnvoll, da Medion gar keinen Bezug zu der Burda Wireless GmbH hat.





Claudia schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, das ganze zu stoppen ist: eine neue Telefonkarte bei Aldi zu holen.


Auch das ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss! Du hast doch Internet, gelle? Dann suche dir doch einfach die Website des Anbieters heraus, vornehmlich kannste auch > HIER < klicken und die dort angegebene Telefonnummer anrufen oder eine eMail hin schicken oder > HIER < das Abo stoppen.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2009)

Reducal schrieb:


> Du hast doch Internet, gelle?


nein das kam per Brieftaubenposting :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2009)

ich habe war auch auf der seite und die haben mir gleich mein ganzes guthaben abgezogen und es war frisch aufgeladen ich habe keine sms mit irgendwelchen abos bekommen und wollte jetz wissen
1. kann ich des geld irgendwie wieder bekommen
2. wenn ich mein konto jetzt wieder auflade wird mir dann nochmal was abgebucht?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2010)

*Habe es geschafft auszutreten !!!*

Ich habe vorhin einmal diese kuriose Firma  unter folgender Nummer angerufen: 
01805 905180, weil ich auch in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer 3x 2,99€ abgebucht bekomme.

Als diese Automatenstimme dranging habe ich erst einmal gedacht das wird nichts, aber dann bin ich dort in das Hauptmenü gekommen. 
Dort sagte man mir das der Kundenservice momentan geschlossen sei, was für die Firma auch relativ geschickt war, weil ich den Mitarbeiter sicherlich zur Rede gestellt hätte, so agressiv wie ich war.

Naja dann gab es den Menüpunkt 1, die Kündigung des Dienstes. Dort musste ich dann nur noch einmal meine Handynummer angeben, damit diese wussten um welches Handy es geht und schwups hab ich die fertige Kündigungsbestätigung gehabt (habe für den Anruf "nur" 0,90 € gezahlt).

Das was diese Firmen da abziehen ist eine Unverschämtheit, doch wenn man ein bisschen recherchiert und ein so tolles Forum findet, wo alle Erfahrungen aufgeschrieben werden, hat man zumindest bei dieser Firma gute Chancen auszusteigen.


----------



## Princess' (6 Januar 2010)

Hei

Also , ich habe das selbe Problem.
Ich bekomme , jede Woche 2-3 SMS von WAP-PUSH.
Diese ziehen mir 2.99€ ab.
Ich suchte schon nach eienr Kündigung , vergeblich.

Kann mir bitte einer helfen?

Lg Steffi


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2010)

Bei dir ist irgend ein Dienst aktiviert. Um weiteres zu sagen, solltest du nährere Informationen rausrücken:



welchen Provider hast du, welches Netz wird verwendet?
was sind das für Nachrichten und wie lauten die Texte?
Nur einfach WAP-Push zu erklären reicht nicht, siehe hier: Spam am Handy per Wap-Push: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de und hier: WAP-Push ? Wikipedia


----------



## 007theo (8 Februar 2010)

ich habe diese Woche mehrfach sms von nowhere erhalten, die ich zunächst nicht weiter beachtet habe, in der Annahme es seien sinnlose Werbe-sms.Heute stellte ich jedoch mit Entsetzten fest, dass mir 3fach 3.99€ von meinem Handyguthaben abgebucht wurden. Wie ich in den AGBs von Burda wireless nachzulesen kann, muss der Nutzer zunächst die AGBs akzeptieren und auf den Registrierungsbutton klicken (AGBs Paragr. 2 
  > Absatz 2). Dies habe ich NICHT getan, bis zum heutigen Tag kannte ich noch nicht einmal die Website. Überhaupt bin ich kein Typ der Klingeltöne, Ortungssoftware oder so etwas im Internet herunterlädt. 


Ich habe den Sachverhalt Buda wireless geschildert. Sie wollen mir einreden, dass ein Fremder Zugang zu meinem Handy hatte, einen PIN- code, den ich als SMS empfangen haben soll, im internet auf der Seite von nowhere eingegeben haben soll. Auch das ist ziemlich abwegig. 


Ich habe das nie abgeschlossene Abo gekündigt und meinen Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet. Soweit mein Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2010)

Bei uns war es Wireless Solutions über E-plus die bis zu 12 x pro Monat EUR 2,99 belastet haben. Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg hat ne gute Seite hierzu. Unser "Problem" scheint über ein App bei Facebook zustande gekommen zu sein. 

Überweise nur E-plus Gebühren ohne Wireless Solution Kosten. Wie aber kann man Dienst abbestellen?

Nach Androhung der Kündigung hat E-plus sich sehr kulant und hilfreich erwiesen und mir kostenlos eine neue Rufnummer zugeteilt nachdem sie nicht in der Lage waren mir zu sagen wie ich diesen Dienst wieder loswerde (ohne ihn jemals bewusst abgerufen zu haben)

Vielleicht hilft das anderen bei E-plus mit gleicher Problematik


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2010)

*Relativ simple Lösung zum Problem*

Hallo Leutle,

ich hab die ganze Diskussion jetzt so ein bisschen mitverfolgt, weil ich auch bei Facebook den IQ-Test gemacht und dort dummerweise meine Handynummer angegeben habe.
Wollt jetzt nur noch mal kurz die hilfreichsten Tipps dieser Seite aufzeigen:

1. ANRUFEN HAT bei mir NICHTS gebracht. Hab auch dort angeklingelt und die 3 gedrückt, 
   etc. aber auf eine Bestätigungssms habe ich vergeblich gewartet!!!

2. Daraufhin hab ich es per SMS versucht, doch der Versuch war zuerst auch noch nutzlos,
   weil es ja auch noch WIRELESS SOLUTION 2 gibt, was ich dann erst im Nachhinein
   gesehen habe.

3. UM EUER KONTO DORT FÜR "WIRELESS SLUTION" ZU KÜNDIGEN, SCHICKT
   EINFACH "Stop" AN 50555. Das ist die beste Methode und die hilft. Sofort nach 30
   Sekunden habt ihr eine Bestätigungs SMS und seid die Zahlerei los.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2010)

[noparse]Mein Sohn (14) soll ueber facebook einen IQ test gemacht haben und das in deutsch. Kleines Problem, das Kind spricht nur english. [email protected] waren auch super freundlich und versprachen Ruechzahlung von ueber Euro 50. Zweimal wurde mir mitgeteilt das die Ueberweisung innerhalb von 14 Tage stattfinden wuerde. Ha-ha, the joke is on me. Die Zahlung kam nie und seither werden e-mails auch nicht mehr beantwortet. wenn man die e-mail addresse in Google eingibt erfaerht man schnell das sich die Firma sich im Aslang aufhaelt. Damit hat sich das erledigt. Das Geld sehe Ich nie wieder. 

Adresse:
Funmobile FZ-LLC
Star Holding Building,
EIB-4, Room 206,
Dubai Internet City,
Dubai UAE 

Geschäftspartner:
Chris Yau 

Anmeldung der Gesellschaft:
Funmobile FZ-LLC ist registriert in Hong Kong, The Inland Revenue Department (IRD)
Registernummer: 20233 

Für unseren Auskunftdienst und Hilfe bitte kontaktieren sie uns: 
E-Mail: [email protected] 
Hotline: 01805905180 
(0,14€/ Min.a.d. Festnetz, andere Mobilfunkpreise möglich.) 

für weitere Details über unsere Produkte und Dienstleistungen bitte besuchen sie unsere Website unter handy-klingeltone-sms.com - Laden Sie Oberste Einkanalige Klingeltöne, Polyphone Klingeltöne, Wahre Klingeltöne, Tapeten, Bewegliche Spiele, Handysbildschirmschoner [/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2010)

hallo!!!!

mir wird auch oft Geld abgezogen. Die Nachricht lautet:

"E-plus hat ihnen soeben 3.99 für den Premiumdienst von Netsize abgezogen."

Die Nummer ist: 1232111



Frage: Muss man sich bei netsize beschweren oder geht das über 3united?????????


Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Antwort!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2010)

Hallo an Alle,

ich streite jetzt seit Monaten mit der Telekom. Wireless Solutions bzw.Funmobile haben mir über 2 Telefonrechnungen gesamt € 53.- abbuchen wollen, habe dort nichts bestellt und schon gar keinen Vertrag über was auch immer abgeschlossen. Diese Beträge habe ich bei der Rechnungsüberweisung der Telekom abgezogen - man sagte mir dort auch telefonisch, dass das kein Problem ist.
Jetzt - nach 5 Monaten, Inkassobüro, 2 Rechtsanwaltskanzleien hat mir die Telekom einen Mahnbescheid geschickt - mittlerweile sind wir bei € 163.-
Ich finde das höchst spannend, da ich bei der Telekom sogar Diamantkunde bin und sämtliche Schreiben und Anrufe zu dem Thema unbeantwortet bleiben. Der Telefonheini redet sich immer raus, dass er darauf nicht geschult ist´, Rückruf wird in Aussicht gestellt, erfogt aber nie.
Was ich besonders himmelschreiend finde ist, dass sich fast alle deutschen Telefonanbieter mit diesen zwielichten Leuten ins Bett gelegt haben und sich auch nicht zu blöd sind selbige im Nachgang zu malträtieren.
Mal sehen, wie das weiter geht, da die kostenpflichtige Hotline Nummer der Abzocker auf der Telefonrechnung der Telekom nicht als solche ausgewiesen wir - das habe ich eben der Bundesnetzagentur schon mal gemeldet.
Beste Grüße, wird ein spannender Sommer
Martina


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2010)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir ist gleiches passiert. Als ich eben meine E-Plus-Rechung abgerufen habe, bin ich fas aus allen Wolken gefallen und habe mich gewundert über die Abbuchungen von Wireless Solutions. Auch ich bin durch den IQ-Test auf Facebook zu diesen Spam-Nachrichten (bei mir einmal pro Woche 3 bis 4 auf einmal) gelangt, die pro SMS mit € 2,99 berechnet werden.
> 
> Ich habe unter 01805-905180 angerufen und mit einem Klingeltonanbieter telefoniert. Die Dame am anderen Ende versicherte mir, mein Abo für Klingeltöne, das ich durch den IQ-Test abgeschlossen habe, zu kündigen und hat auch wirklich gleich darauf eine SMS mit der Kündigungsbestätigung geschickt. Ich hoffe, dass dies nun ein Ende hat.
> 
> Danke an den Nutzer, der dieses Thema aufgeworfen und die komplette Recherche gestartet hat. Es würde mich interessieren, ob er weiterhin diese teuren SMS erhält. Ansonsten wäre dies auch ein Fall für WISO. Auf Facebook sollte ebenfalls ein entsprechender Hinweis gegeben werden.



Super, endlich eine Telefonnummer die mir weitergeholfen hat!
Nachdem ich etliche SMS versendet habe und diverse Servicenummern wählte, konnte ich unter dieser Nummer den "Dienst" von 3united kündigen.
Hoffe die abzockerei hat sich hiermit erledigt!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2010)

also ich habe seit ca 2 monaten das problem, dass mir bei jeder handyaufladung direkt über die hälfte meiner aufladung von 1232034 abgebucht wird. was kann ich machen?
ich weiß nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Teleton (30 September 2010)

Du hast eine Prepaidkarte vermute ich? Da dürfte ein Abo dran kleben. 
Beim Netzbetreiber nachfragen und kündigen oder die Karte nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich war auch mal davon betroffen.
Meine Lösung: da diese Angebote oftmals über ein Großhändler namens "Premium Mobile" verlaufen habe ich einfach die Nachricht "Stop Premium Mobile" an meinem Absender geschickt. Einige Minuten später kam die Bestätigung, dass das Abo storniert wurde, allerdings mit einem neuen Angebot dazu.
Einfach diese SMS löschen und der Spuk ist vorbei. ^^


----------



## artjom (13 Januar 2011)

Habe 2 sms bekommen wo drinne steht : E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4,99 für die nutzung des premium-dienstes mobileandmore gmbh berechnet . Habe auch schon 01805......nummer angerufen dort sagten die mir ich hab kein abo bei denn ? was jetzt ?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also mir ist das auch passiert. inzwischen wurden mir 3 x 4,99 (World Bade Ltd. + Wireless Solution) von meiner prepaid Karte abgebucht, die hatte ich einen Monat nicht aufgeladen. Nachdem ich dachte, nun ist alles erledigt, habe ich wieder Guthaben gekauft und prompt wurden mir wieder 4,99 abgebucht. Das Ganze läuft wohl über www. handy-klingelton-sms.com. Habe inzwischen 2 x per sms  und mehrere Emails die Nachricht erhalten,  dass alle Dienste eingestellt wurden. Nun habe ich am 07.07. Anzeige wegen Betrug bei der Polizei erstattet. Sollte jeder machen! Außerdem habe ich das der Verbraucherzentrale mitgeteilt! In meinen Augen sind das VERBRECHER!






ja mir auch echte gldabzocker würde den anderen raten das nicht zu tun lg


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> ja mir auch echte gldabzocker würde den anderen raten das nicht zu tun lg


:comphit: :comphit: :comphit:


----------



## Gastanmelder (14 April 2012)

Nun ist es mir auch passiert. Nachdem ich einige kostenlose Apps (Wetter und *Battery Update*, welches mir wahrscheinlich die Probleme einbrachte) ausprobiert habe, erhielt ich von E plus die übliche Nachricht: _,,Wir haben Ihnen soeben 4,99€ für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes Netsize berechnet. Bei Fragen... ."_
Beim Stöbern im SMS Fach fand ich zeitgleich eine Meldung mit der Nummer 66666 sechs Meldungen in englisch. Sinngemäß steht in einer der Meldungen, dass man das Licht und die Vibration ausschalten soll, um die Batterie zu sparen. Und das, für monatlich 4,99€. Einfach toll. Das einzig positive daran war, dass eine Telefonnummer für Hilfe angegeben war. Sie lautet: *0800 182 1174*. Wenn man die anruft kommt eine Computer-stimme, unter der man sich mit der Angabe der Handynummer abmelden kann. Angeblich wird man innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden ausgetragen. Ich hoffe, dass ich damit anderen eventuell helfen konnte.


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2012)

Scheint das hier zu sein:http://www.android-hilfe.de/android-allgemein/187971-abzocke-sms-von-techapp-mit-nummer-66666-a.html


> > TECHAPp by Super Texts; Cost=a 1.99/mo. Text OK to 66666 to join this subscription service. Reply STOP to cancel. Help: 0800 182 1174
> 
> 
> Dann hat mein handy wahrscheinlich beim installation von ein Batterie programm automatisch "OK" geschrieben und gesendet.


 


> http://tekapp.super-texts2.com/cancel.php
> 
> Stornierung jederzeit per STOP SMS an 66666
> Adresse: 2692 Madison Rd. Ste. N1-149 Cincinnati, OH 45208
> ...


Schlecht, denn denen muss man seine Handynummer noch einmal mitteilen, denn sonst können die das Schwindelabo nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2012)

_@mods: Danke!_
Super Texts
2692 Madison Rd.
Ste. N1-149
Cincinnati, OH 45208

Telephone: xxx
E-Mail: support(at)super-texts.com
Director: H. Sm Cincinnati, OH 45208
Register Number: 4815502
USA Tax Number: 27-2524860

Hmm. In Ohio gibt es keine Firma mit dieser Registernummer.

Da gibt es viele weitere Betroffene der Netsize-Nummer
http://www.android-hilfe.de/android-allgemein/187971-abzocke-sms-von-techapp-mit-nummer-66666-a.html
(siehe schon bei Reducal)

s.a.
http://www.android-hilfe.de/android-allgemein/193885-meldung-battery-update.html

Netsize soll mal bekannt geben, wen sie da als Partner haben. Man verdient doch mit an der Appzocke.

(edit)

Ich zitiere mal aus einem Dokument des Generalstaatsanwalts von Texas:



> Defendant MESSAGE PLAN, LLC is a limited liability company that does
> business nationwide and in Texas as alleged specifically below. Defendant’s principal place of
> business* is at 2692 Madison Road Ste N1-149, Cincinnati, Ohio 45208.* (...)





> Defendant Message Plan, LLC (“Message Plan”) is a Delaware limited
> liability company whose members, upon information and belief, are affiliated with H***
> and DeSt***


 
Die Hintermänner der Appzocke dürften die "Cylons" sein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/firma-cylon-llc.27022/






google super texts llc super-texts.com super-texts2.com techapp battery update

...und deshalb würde ich mich an NETSIZE wenden und denen gleich mal das beigefügte Gerichtsdokument des Generalstaatsanwaltes von Texas mitschicken. Netsize soll bitte schön bekannt geben, an wen sie das Geld überweisen und ob es eine Beziehung zu den Betrügern (*) aus Texas gibt...
Hätte ich besonders schlechte Laune, würde ich das alles noch ins Englische übersetzen und in offener Kopie an den Generalstaatsanwalt von Texas schicken. Das ist Herr Gr. A., ein netter Mensch, der (offenbar unterscheidet ihn das von einigen deutschen Mitverdienern) etwas gegen Abzocker und Betrüger hat...

https://www.oag.state.tx.us/agency/contacts.shtml#email

Man könnte sich auch an die Firmengründer wenden und darauf hinweisen, dass bereits eine in Betrügereien(*) verwickelte Firma unter gleicher Adresse existiert und dass man um weitere Informationen bittet. Auch das könnte man in Kopie an den Generalstaatsanwalt schicken. Manche Firmengründer werden dann kooperativ, wenn man freundlich bleibt, aber ganz bestimmt...

Die Firmengründer erreicht man unter
info(at)capitolservices.com

Hier ein (englisches) Video über die "Abzockfirmen des J.H."




 
Der Chef des Ladens feiert Weihnachtsparties für 500.000US$, besitzt angeblich das größte Wohnhaus Nordamerikas und hat einen netten Fuhrpark:


> My office is in the same building as J... The cars that J... H... drives include: Orange Lamborghini, Red Ferrari, Chrome Lamborghini, Red Hummer, & More. It's sad to see someone living so lavishly by scamming people.


 
Ob er Leute betrügt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Dass man aber auf ehrlichem und moralisch integrem Wege so viel Geld mit Mehrwertdiensten verdienen kann, bezweifle ich. Und deutsche Firmen, die bei diesem Spiel mitmachen, sind für mich unmoralisch. Die deutschen Politiker spielen dabei auch eine Rolle: Die Rolle der von der Lobby benebelten ahnungslosen Volltrottel.

s.a.
http://www.azdisruptors.com/blog/2011/3/19/have-jawa-and-jason-hope-stolen-100-million.html

(*): Wenn ich hier von Betrügereien spreche, berufe ich mich auf das, was in dem US-Dokument steht: "Defendants have, by means of these unlawful acts and practices, obtained money or other property from identifiable persons to whom such money or property should be restored." und übertrage dies auf den deutschen Straftatbestand des Betruges:
"Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält" (hier: Vermögensverfügung wird bewusst verschleiert, ergo: Betrug). Ob ein solcher Betrug im jeweiligen Einzelfall vorliegt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
*Dies zu beurteilen wäre Aufgabe eines deutschen Staatsanwaltes und deshalb würde ich als Betroffener Strafanzeige bzw. Strafantrag stellen, wenn die "Entstehungsgeschichte" der Zahlung dies nahelegt. *

Einen habe ich noch: In den USA ist der Mobilfunkprovider Verizon vor Gericht gezogen, um diesen Leuten zu verbieten, ihre Geschäfte im Verizonnetz zu betreiben. Also: Fragt doch bitte 'mal die Pressestellen Eurer Provider, ob sie das nicht auch tun wollen.

Und falls nicht, sollen sie es bitte beründen. Am besten wendet man sich an die BILD-Zeitung, die sollen dann dort nachfragen. BILD ist doch immer an vorderster Front im Kampf für Verbraucher


----------



## moorco (20 April 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Hab heute auch eine SMS von E-Plus bekommen.
Bei mir kamen allerdings gleichzeitig SMSen von einer nummer 66666 rein.
erst waren es SMS, die als anleitung irgendeiner App (welche ich nicht besitze) dienten.
später kam dann eine sms mit:
To cancellate this abo of 4,99/month send an SMS with STOP
schaut mal nach ob ihr die SMS vielleicht auch  bekommen habt...
kann ja sein iht habt sie überlesen.


----------



## sunshine19825 (23 April 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich hatte heute früh auch gleich so ein Problem mit Netsize...4.99 die spinnen ja wohl.
bei mir kam irgendwas wegen meiner batterie im handy ist nicht richtig eingestellt oder so.naja, hab gedacht ist nen update.fehler.war ne abzocke.misst.
Hab gleich bei Base angerufen und den vollgequatscht.Der meinte ich soll bei Base auf die Seite und unten auf Jugenschutz&Verbraucherschutz gehen.Da öffnet sich ne extra seite und da kann mann den anbieter suchen.das habe ich getan und auch gefunden.
*Ihre Auswahl*:
*Netsize Deutschland GmbH*

Friesenstr. 5-15
50670 Köln
Email: [email protected]
Erreichbarkeit: *24h/365 Tage*
Hotline-Festnetz: *0800-1899355*
Fax-Nummer: *05312344922*
Hotline-Kurzwahl: *582500*

hab da gleich angerufen und inerhalb von 24h wird mein abo gekündigt sein.
ich hoffe es, wenn nicht geh ich über meinen anwalt.so eine abzocke.

Hallo nochmal.

Meldung Battery update? das ist der übeltäter bei mir gewesen.
hab mir nen airpush runtergeladen der mir die apps angezeigt hat die es verursachen.
ich hoffe meine kündigung hat geklappt da muss ich aber noch 24h warten.
das kuriose an der sache ist das ich sms´s auf meinem handy hatte von denen ich nichts wusste und ich saß genau neben meinem handy und es hat nicht geklingelt als die sms rein kam.und soll auch noch bestätigt haben mit "OK".das hat es von allein getan.weiß nicht wie sowas funktioniert aber es funktioniert.
So eine abzocke ist der hammer.

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2012)

Sollte man sich mal merken!





sunshine19825 schrieb:


> Meldung Battery update?das ist der übeltäter bei mir gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wieso schaltest du erst dann einen Anwalt ein, wenn der Schaden anhalten sollte? Warum erstattest du keine Strafanzeige wegen dem *Verdacht des Computerbetruges*, zumal du die verursachende Firma schon heraus gefunden hast? Warum sollen abertausende Nutzer noch auf diesen Betrug rein fallen und sich der Anbieter eine goldene Nase statt einer blutigen holen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2012)

> Achtung: Nicht installieren! Das ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Malware ..... Ich nehme an, die Aufforderung zum Download kam über eine Webseite? Einfach die Aufforderung nicht befolgen und die Webseite schließen. Android Battery Upgrade ist so eine *[keines Falls den Link mit einem Smartphone öffnen!]*.




```
[URL='https://s3.amazonaws.com/android.battery/download/-----.apk?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAIADYPOKA37DVGHGQ&Expires=1650728233&response-content-disposition=attachment;%20filename=Battery_Upgrade--Tap_to_Start.apk&response-content-type=application/vnd.android.package-archive&Signature=ELCWNk2VU3FsaO03ETwaJzzZZJE%3D']...s3.amazonaws.com/android.battery/download/-----.apk?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAIADYPOKA37DVGHGQ&Expires=1650728233&response-content-disposition=attachment; filename=Battery_Upgrade--Tap_to_Start.apk&response-content-type=application/vnd.android.package-archive&Signature=ELCWNk2VU3FsaO03ETwaJzzZZJE=[/URL]
```
 
Das steht dort auch im Forum. Und es soll sich um Malware handeln.
http://www.android-hilfe.de/3065264-post45.html



> https://www.virustotal.com/file/dec...fd6e6b55f3f5bea37b54ae9d/analysis/1334493404/


Malwarer aus der Amazon-Cloud? Was sagt denn amazon dazu?

Die "Developer" der apk sind Firmen aus der Ecke, aus der auch unsere Cylonisten kommen. Aber weiter als der User im Forum dort komme ich auch nicht. Die apk-Datei kann ich aber zur Verfügung stellen, falls sich jemand damit auskennt.

Über robtex kommt man auch noch nicht weiter


> *Battery-upgrade-android.org is* a domain controlled by five domain name servers at name-services.com. All five of them are on different IP networks. The primary name server is dns1.name-services.com. battery-upgrade-android.org has one IP number (50.57.145.95).
> 
> Developers-android.com [*nicht zu verwechseln mit developers.android.com] *and *moba.rsigma.com* point to the same IP.


 
Für Techniker: Auszüge aus der Analyse der apk
(Quelle: http://131.188.31.187/xml_report/?q=154 )



> Used Features: android.hardware.telephony
> android.hardware.bluetooth
> android.hardware.wifi
> android.hardware.touchscreen
> ...


 
Interessant könnten auch die diversen Internetaktivitäten sein


> hxxps://bugsense.appspot.com/api/errors
> hxxp://ma.mkhoj.com/downloads/trackerV1?adv_id= [führt nach Indien]
> hxxp://wxw.mojiva.com/appconversion.php? [_Werbefirma mit prominentem Personal_]
> hxxps://wxw.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=8246419 [führt zu Zahlungsseite von [email protected] ] [Dahinter könnte sich der Programmierer A.K. verbergen] [dieser bietet das hier an]
> ...


 
Wenn man (ausgehend von einigen Schlüsselbegriffen) weiter sucht, finden sich noch andere Analysen, die sich Techniker mal anschauen könnten.

Eine ist brandneu, mal kucken:
http://131.188.31.187/xml_report/?q=647

Haben wir hierfür Experten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2012)

Keine Experten? Dann muß ich mich wohl selbst schlau machen...
http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
hmm
Das muß man doch kapieren können...


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Haben wir hierfür Experten?
> ...


Das wäre mir neu, wenn es welche auf "unserer" Seite gäbe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2012)

dann muß man eben welche finden. Oder basteln 
Ich habe mir eben ein virtuelles Androidhandy gebaut. Mal sehen, ob ich das verstehe.

Kuck mal, was ich alles kann: *lol*












Was würde wohl passieren, wenn ich den Mist installiere auf einem emulierten Android-Smartphone???

Nun. Ich gebe zu, dass man es nicht gut erkennen kann. Aber es gibt einen Preishinweis und die Information, dass man das mit STOP an 66666 beenden kann.

Außerdem steht da, dass eine SMS *an* 66666 gesendet wird, in der *TIPS* stehen wird. Dies sei "der erste Schritt der Anmeldung"






Für mich ist das jedenfalls grenzwertig und NETSIZE sollte damit konfrontiert werden. Das müssen dann aber bitte die Betroffenen selbst machen. Ach ja: Ob diese Sachen auch ohne Aktivitäten seitens des Users ablaufen, kann ich mit meinen beschränkten Möglichkeiten nicht abschließend beurteilen. Wer weiß, was diese app alles treibt, wenn man das Smartphone in standby schaltet...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2012)

EDIT:
Ich habe die Preisangabe 'mal virtuell so dargestellt, als ob ich ein Smartphone mit einer Bildschirmdiagonale von 3,2inch hätte - und wenn man dann noch die geringe Auflösung in Betracht zieht, dann erkennen in unserer Familie 100% der Familienmitglieder den Preishinweis *NICHT*


Ich habe die obige App geprüft *in der Fassung, in der ich sie bekommen habe* und stelle fest, *dass ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht enthalten ist.*

*

*


*Anmerkungen:*

Das obige Bild stammt aus einem Android-Emulator (Android 4.0.3) und ich nehme an, dass die Darstellung auf einigen Smartphones nicht so deutlich ist.



Wenn es hier Betroffene gibt, die mir erklären, dass es diesen Preishinweis nicht gab, dann würde ich dieser Darstellung Glauben schenken. Also. War dieser Preishinweis da? Oder nicht? Falls ja: Leute, schmeißt diese Mistteiloe einfach weg. Das ist besser für Euch. Und der Chef der Ami-Abzockfirma braucht nicht noch einen Lamborghini, er hat schon genug.


Noch einmal zur Erklärung:
Ich habe jetzt einmal meinen Preishinweis in das Werbebild eines Samsung Galaxy GIO gebastelt. Das sieht dann so aus (wobei ich annehme, dass es im Original evtl. undeutlicher ist)










(noch eine andere Version, wie es wirklich aussieht, kann ich nicht endgültig sagen. Aber falls ich's heute noch schaffe, schaue ich mal, was man tun muss, um das zu aktivieren. Denn dieses "aktivieren" wird ja ausgelegt als "Bestätigung" - und zwar für das Absenden einer SMS, die Netsize dann als "handshake" ("Handschlag", Bestätigung = "Willenserklärung") ansieht. Und genau das ist sie evtl. eben nicht und demnach wäre ein derart geschlossener Abovertrag eben zivilrechtlich nicht gültig. Das sollen sich die Juristen mal anschauen...)


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Für mich ist das jedenfalls grenzwertig und NETSIZE sollte damit konfrontiert werden.


Und NETSIZE sitzt bitte wo? Sind die in den Niederlanden oder doch eher in Frankreich?


> Netsize Corporate
> 6, rue de la Verrerie
> 92197 Meudon Cedex
> France
> ...





> Netsize S.A.
> 75, rue d`Anjou
> 75008 Paris
> Frankreich
> ...


Natürlich unterhält man eine deutsche Niederlassung für die deutschen Kunden:


sunshine19825 schrieb:


> *Netsize Deutschland GmbH*
> 
> Friesenstr. 5-15
> 50670 Köln
> ...


Weitere, ehemalige Eintragungen in Esslingen am Neckar und in Braunschweig lassen sich dabei aber auch noch finden:





> Beschwerden oder Rückfragen bezüglich des Services und/oder Inhalts in geschriebener Form senden Sie an
> 
> NETSIZE Deutschland GmbH
> Frankfurter Str. 2
> ...


Jetzt stellt der Kunde eine strittige Buchung für 4,99 € pro Monat fest. Wer soll sich nun Fragen zu der Buchung gefallen lassen und vor allem, wer soll die stellen? @Aka du hast ja selbst schon festgestellt:



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... dass ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht enthalten ist.


 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... demnach wäre ein derart geschlossener Abovertrag eben zivilrechtlich nicht gültig. Das sollen sich die Juristen mal anschauen...)


Meine Rede seit Monaten! Schon allein eine speicherbare Widerrufsbelehrung und die wirksam einbezogenen (zur Kenntnis gegebenen) AGB, sind auf diese Weise doch gar nicht möglich!

Hier zum individuellen Kunden-Support: http://www.netsize.com/ContactUs_IndividualSupport.htm
Hier zum allgemeinen Kontaktformular: http://www.netsize.com/ContactUs.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2012)

/// offtopic ///
diese Antwort ist lediglich für Personen mit extrem guten Einblick in die deutsche Mehrwertszene interessant
////////////////




Reducal schrieb:


> Und NETSIZE sitzt bitte wo?


 
letzten Endes in Canada
http://www.gemalto.com/php/pr_view.php?id=680
(Jahresumsatz 2 Milliarden US$ oder so)

und wenn man es noch genauer anschaut, landet man... bei Schlumberger
[Ironie]da könnte man fast auf böse Ideen kommen: Was hat der Anschlag auf's World Trade Center mit Appzocke zu tun? Von beidem profitiert Schlumberger. Kleiner Witz [/Ironie]

bleiben wir mal lieber in Deutschland:
Netsize, D-*Braunschweig *
Nxxx Sxxx R.  ja 
Netsize, D-Braunschweig 
Oxxx Frxxxx  ja 
Netsize, D-Braunschweig 
RÖxxx Chrxxx  ja 
Netsize, NL-*Capelle aan den Ijssel(hab ich doch erst die Tage gelesen... ach so: *
Rivium Quadrant 81 , 2909 LC CAPELLE AAN DEN IJSSEL, Nederland)
Pxxx Kxxx

oder in Hamburg:
Netsize Deutschland GmbH A**, M***


Was sind das für Leute und haben diese heute noch mit der NETSIZE zu tun?

Herr S.R.N. zum Beispiel, vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich, der war mal Inhaber einer Seite mobil-pay.net:

St. N. Geschwister-Scholl-Str. 9
Augsburg, Augsburg 86156

Dort hatte Herr N. tatsächlich 'mal eine Firma. Auf der Seite mobil-pay.net fand sich aber Werbung für die Liechtensteinische MOBILPAY AG, für die - laut Angaben dort - u.a. ein gewisser D.A. Verantwortung trug (der sich später als Vizekonsul von Surinam ausgab und in Rio de Janeiro in flagranti mit einer Minderjährigen erwicht wurde). Dessen Vergangenheit, die ihm u.a. eine Nennung in einem UN-Bericht über Frauenhandel eingebracht hatte, war in der Szene bekannt... Des weiteren wurde mit D.G. ein Familienmitglied der legendären "Flammkuchen-Connection" als Verantwortlicher aufgeführt, neben Herrn M.B., der die Brücke schlug zum "Heppenheimer Kreisel".

Die auf der Seite damals genannten schweizerischen Mehrwertnummern gehörten übrigens der TELEFORTE AG, das erklärt ja auch den Namen S.N., der hier aufgetreten ist.

Das sollte nur 'mal verdeutlichen, *dass es genau so kommen wird, wie befürchtet: Die gleichen Leute werden auftauchen, wenn es um die Mitverdiener im zu befürchtenden smartphone-Appzock-Tsunami geht.*

Die Dialermafia wird als App-Mafia neu auferstehen.

Die saubere Seite der Schmuddelkinder (siehe RÖxxx Chrxxx oben) klingt dann so:




> *Diplom Ingenieur Chxxx Rxxx*





> ist einer der deutschen Pioniere der modernen Telekommunikationstechnologien. Seit den frühen 90ern spielt er eine aktive Rolle bei der Einführung moderner Technologien im globalen Business. Als Partner der Unternehmensberatung Ab Ovo Management Partner verantwortet er die Bereiche Vertrieb und Marketing.
> Nach seinem Diplom als Elektrotechnik-Ingenieur startete Chxxx Rxxx seine Karriere bei _Dr. Neuhaus_, dem ersten Produzenten von der Deutschen Post zertifizierten Modems. Bei der Implementation eines bundesweiten Vertriebssystems des Dienstleistungskonzerns _DEKRA AG _hat er eine führende Rolle. Als Niederlassungsleiter der_ ICS International AG_ und Key Account Manager von _Datalogic_ hat Ch.R. Barcode- und Datenfunk-Systeme im Markt installiert – z.B. war er für die Implementation von Scanning-Systemen bei der Deutschen Post verantwortlich. Als Start-Up hat CHxxx Rxxx die Zentral-Europäische Business
> Unit von Netsize, einer französischen Firma, erfolgreich gegründet. Unter seiner Leitung hat Netsize eine extensive Infrastruktur in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz aufgebaut.


 
auf dieser Seite des Flusses finden sich eben keine falschen Konsule, die mit kleinen Mädels im Hotelbett liegen.



> Mr P... is a knight of the Legion of Honor in France.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2012)

aber zurück zur Battery-Appzocke 0800 182 1174 - wem gehört denn diese Nummer?
Es meldet sich ja eine Frauenstimme, die offensichtlich einen deutschen Text liest, aber eher niederländisch klingt. Mit "3" kann man sich an eine englischsprachige Stelle verbinden lassen. Dort ist man hilfsbereit und will die Nummer des Anrufers wissen.
"Aber ich will doch eine Information von IHNEN und zwar: welche Firma steht hinter super-texts2.com?"

Stellt sich die Frau dort aber blöd an. Ist mein Englisch so schlecht?

Na dann: "Also, hören sie. Die Seite super-texts2.com ist registriert von einer Firma in Delaware, aber über diese Firma findet man die Verantwortlichen nicht heraus."

"Ich kann ihnen leider am Telefon keine Angaben machen, die die Firma betreffen"

"Kann ich dann eine Mail schreiben"

"Was möchten sie wissen?"

"Ich möchte wissen, wer verantwortlich für diese Firma ist"

"Das kann ich ihnen nicht sagen"

"Und wer bezahlt sie?"

"Das kann ich ihnen nicht sagen"

"Na dann, schönen Tag"

(Rest gelöscht, da sich die 66666 eindeutig und ausschließlich auf DE bezieht)


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2012)

Mich lässt das nicht los...
Schauen wir uns noch einmal den Whois-Eintrag des Super-texts2.com an
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/super-texts2.com

es gibt noch andere Seiten von denen. Zum Beispiel eine brandneue russische Variante

http://super-extra-sms.com/

"TECH to 00000
70 RUB/MT for up to 4 Premium MTs /Month."


> This service is provided by: Glass Mobile • 3rd Floor • Nevsky Prospect, 55 • Saint Petersburg • Russia


 
und hier zielt man auf ungarische Verbraucher:
http://sms-riasztasok.com/



> Service provided by Glass Mobile - Arpad Fejedelem utja 26-28, Budapest, 1023 Hungary - Customer Care 06-800-19749


 
super-sms-info.com ist dann für die Griechen, mit italienischem Whois

Company:






Name: Mob Gls
Address: Via San Francesco D'Assisi, 22
City: Torino
Country: ITALY
Postal Code: 10121
Phone: +8668494714

Super SMS Info
Glass Mobile
Athens Towers 21st Floor
2-4 Messogion Avenue
Athens 115 27
Greece


velke-sms-info.com ist für die Niederländer

Company:





Name: Mob Gls
Address: Regus Almere BV, Busplein 36-38
City: Almere
Country: NETHERLANDS
Postal Code: 1315 KV
Phone: +8668494171


Als Kontakt gibt es dann eine tschechische Adresse

Velke SMS Info
Glass Mobile
Holandská 2/4
Brno 639 00
Česká republika
Telephone: 800-700-373
E-Mail: [email protected]

sms-celular-alertas.com zielt auf Portugal (mit spanischem whois)

Company:





Name: Mob Sgt
Address: World Trade Center, Edificion Sur -2 Planta, Muele De Barcelona
City: Barcelona
Country: SPAIN
Postal Code: 08039
Phone: +8667548273
Fax:
Email:







This service is provided by: Sight Mobile
Quinta da Fonte
Rua dos Malhões
Edificio D. Pedro I
Paço D Arcos
Lisbon 2770-071
Portugal

myalertssms.com ist für Nordirland

This service is provided by:
Sight Mobile • Forsyth House • Cromac Square • Belfast BT2 8LA • United Kingdom

whois in Spanien

Registrant:
Company: Sight Mobile
Name: Mob Sgt
Address: World Trade Center, Edificion Sur -2 Planta, Muele De Barcelona
City: Barcelona
Country: SPAIN
Postal Code: 08039

myultrasms.com

Südafrika
My Ultra SMS
Sight Mobile
Birchwood Court - West Wing
43 Montrose Street
Vorna Valley
Johannesburg 1686
South Africa

offenbar auch unfertig: Hotline 0800-000-0000


und so weiter.

Globale Abzocke, weil man im Heimatland Ärger bekommt?
dIE aNTWORT GIBT ES IN dELAWARE
http://www.android-hilfe.de/3065264-post45.html


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (30 April 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Mich lässt das nicht los...
> Schauen wir uns noch einmal den Whois-Eintrag des Super-texts2.com an
> http://www.coolwhois.com/d/super-texts2.com


 
Da ist doch eine deutsche Adresse im Whois:


> Address: Airport Center Bremen, Flughafenallee 26
> City: Bremen


 
Schade nur, dass sich an der Anschrift der Bürodienstleister Regus befindet, über den wohl die Post weitergeleitet wird. Also hilft das leider auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2012)

Du musst nur all deren Whoiseinträge in Spanien, Ungarn, Russland und sonstwo anschauen - da kriegst Du eine nette Liste von Regus-Filialen. Vielleicht kriegen die Cylonisten da ja Mengenrabatt für Briefkästen? Ich glaube, dass schon die vor Jahren in den Gerichtsdokumenten des State Attorney of Texas genannten Firmen Büroadressen bei Regus hatten.


----------



## Der Rächer (9 Mai 2012)

Mal eine Frage zum Grundthema WAP:

Nutzt Ihr heute noch WAP ??


----------



## Hippo (9 Mai 2012)

Viele (User) nutzen WAP noch unbewußt. Das System WAP-Billing ist noch seeeeehr beliebt da hier nichts weiter eingetragen werden muß um dem Abzocker über die Drittanbieterfakturierung zur Kohle zu verhelfen.


----------



## Der Rächer (11 Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info.

Daher kann man also nur jedem raten, sich von WAP zu verabschieden.


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2012)

Der Rächer schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Daher kann man also nur jedem raten, sich von WAP zu verabschieden.


Das ist leider nicht ganz so einfach. Oft bekommt man das garnicht so richtig mit...


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2012)

Der Rächer schrieb:


> ...Daher kann man also nur jedem raten, sich von WAP zu verabschieden.


Können vor lachen ...
... das kriegst Du als User doch gar nicht mit ...
Zumindest nicht bevor Dir was abgebucht wird bzw besser gesagt über die Mobilfunkrechnung geklaut wird.
Wenn ich z.B. ein nicht sehr netter Anbieter wäre mit einem Angebot das ich über die Handyprovider abrechne würde es reichen wenn ich mir eine Liste mit Handynummern und deren Providerzuordnung besorge und schon könnte ich frisch fromm fröhlich frei die jeweiligen Anschlußinhaber beglücken.
Selbst wenn die ihre Karte noch originalverpackt und jungfräulich im Umschlag liegen haben.
Du meinst das wäre kriminell?
Ich meine - da würde ich Dir nicht widersprechen ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2012)

um zurück zu kommen auf das Battery Update und die 66666 und auf Netsize: Nach Angaben von Netsize ggü. einigen kritischen Verbrauchern (Quelle auf seriöse Anfrage vermittelbar) _entspricht das alles dem Kodex._ Den Kunden werden innerhalb des opt-ins der Applikation alle notwendigen Informationen bekannt gegeben, u.a. Preis, Berechnungszeitraum, maximale Anzahl der SMS im Berechnungszeitraum, die Abbestellmöglichkeit jeder Zeit mit praktischer Beschreibung.

Auf die entscheidende Frage, ob bei von der App selbständig versendeten SMS sichergestellt werden könne, dass eine gesendete SMS tatsächlich als "Erklärung" des Verbrauchers angesehen werden kann, antwortete Netsize, der Kunde müsse den Bestell- und Bestätigungsbutton anklicken, um den Dienst zu aktivieren. Damit sei dies alles ok und entspreche den Punkten 3.2 (Applikation/Apps - Abonnement via Werbung in Apps) und 4.5 (Mobiles Bezahlen via Wap Billing) des Kodex.

Der Kunde erhalte Benachrichtigungen, dass der Dienst in der App bestellt wurde mit allen Informationen über Kosten, Kontaktdaten und opt-out-Möglichkeiten.

Auf die Frage, ob der Kunde (also der Anbieter) und sein umstrittener Hintergrund bekannt seien, antwortete Netsize, die Identität _von Glass Mobile_ sei bekannt, dieser Kunde sei transparent, arbeitete Regulatoren und Technischen Dienstleistern zusammen und _passe seine Dienste bei Bedarf an._

Fragen dazu drängen sich auf, aber da hier offenbar keine ernsthaften Beschwerden auflaufen, sehe ich keine Veranlssung, mit solchen Firmen rumzustreiten....
Nur eines: Gnade jedem Straßenräuber, der sich am Geld eines Opfers aus meinem "engeren Umkreis" vergreift...
"Appzocke" wird womöglich doch noch das Unwort des Jahres...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> /// offtopic ///
> diese Antwort ist lediglich für Personen mit extrem guten Einblick in die deutsche Mehrwertszene interessant
> ////////////////
> [und wo sitzt netsize?]
> ...


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...will-handyanbieter-kontaktieren-a-912303.html



> Eine Uno-Organisation warnt vor Hacker-Angriffen auf Handys: Die Internationale Fernmeldeunion will Behörden und Anbieter in fast 200 Ländern alarmieren. Ein IT-Experte hatte zuvor mindestens eine halbe Milliarde Sim-Karten als gefährdet eingestuft. (...) Der Mobilfunkverband GSMA, der weltweit fast 800 Mobilfunkanbieter vertritt, erklärte, er werde die Untersuchungsergebnisse überprüfen. So reagierte auch die Firma Gemalto, Branchenführer unter den Herstellern von Sim-Karten.


Die Welt ist so klein.


----------



## bernhard (14 März 2015)

Beitrag thematisch richtig verschoben:



noch nicht registriert schrieb:


> Hab auch Theater:
> 
> Unter der Nr.: 1232111 bekam ich am 23.2. zum ersten Mal die Meldung
> 
> ...


Siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ining-trading-dimoco.47431/page-4#post-383130


----------



## noch nicht registriert (14 März 2015)

Danke für die Ratschläge.Ich hab beides umgesetzt,heißt ich rief die Norma mobil -Hotline an und ließ eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten = 2,94€ kostete der Anruf.

Die nette Frau nannte mir eine Tel.Nr.: 08000-557  für Mining Trading,mehr könne sie nicht tun,da ich keinen Verbindungsnachweis am Anfang mitgebucht hätte.

Frage: ich befürchte,dass diese Tel.Nr.auch nur zur Abzocke dient,hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2015)

0800 sind gebührenfreie Nummern


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 März 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> 0800 sind gebührenfreie Nummern


Hammer:
*



			Norma Mobil Service-Team
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Das Norma Mobil Service-Team ist gerne für Ihre Fragen da.
> 
> Hotline Service-Team: 01806-409 110
> (20 Cent/Anruf aus dem deutschen Festnetz, aus den deutschen Mobilfunknetzen 60 Cent/Anruf.)
> ...


----------



## Teleton (16 März 2015)

noch nicht registriert schrieb:


> ......mehr könne sie nicht tun,da ich keinen Verbindungsnachweis am Anfang mitgebucht hätte.


Schlicht unwahr. Es gibt zwei Nachweise. Den (vorher zu bestellenden) Einzelverbindungsnachweis und den nachträglichen Einwendungsnachweis nach §45i TKG. DEn Einwendungsnachweis gibt es nur wenn man an der Abrechnung rummeckert (und zwar unabhängig von Vertrag oder Prepaid).


----------



## Thorsten45 (10 Juli 2016)

Habe auch ähliches Problem bei einer neuen Handy Nummer.
Kann man WAP eigentlich nicht irgendwie deaktivieren, das braucht doch kein Mensch mehr ?
Thorsten


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juli 2016)

Ja, Googel hilft.
Oder wenn du schon hier hergefunden hast, lies doch einfach mal. 
Das wurde hier schon tausendfach gebetsmühlenartig in jedem Thread mehrfach erwähnt, wie das geht.

Kleiner Tip: Lies hier:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy


----------



## Blonie (6 Januar 2017)

Wap dürfte ja unterdessen grundsätzlich abgeschalten sein


----------

